# Elezioni 2013: proiezioni e risultati in diretta



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Direi di utilizzare questo Topic come Live per le proiezioni di voto .

Inizio io con un articolo di pochi secondi fa del corriere


Dal corriere.it : 

Pd oltre il 35% la coalizione 

MoVimento 5 Stelle al secondo posto ma " La forbice tra le due forze politiche è ampia. E non colmabile, ma i dati rivelano che mentre il trend del Pd tende al ribasso, quello dei grillini, al contrario, è in rialzo. "

da sottolineare : " Grillo è in salita, costante e, apparentemente, inarrestabile. Il Movimento 5 Stelle si è piazzato al secondo posto, giusto dietro il Partito democratico "

PDL al terzo posto 

da sottolineare : " A preoccupare i vertici del Pd sono anche i sondaggi che riguardano Monti. Che aprono una prospettiva inquietante. Non è affatto detto, dati alla mano, che il listone del premier riesca a guadagnare al Senato un numero adeguato di seggi. "

Ricordiamo sempre a tutti che questi numeri non siano, almeno al momento, una sicurezza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Io non andrò a votare, per me nessuno ormai è più credibile, dovrebbero rifondare totalmente la classe politica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io non andrò a votare, per me nessuno ormai è più credibile, dovrebbero rifondare totalmente la classe politica.



Per far quello che chiedi tu hai soltanto una scelta ... non andare a votare è sbagliato ...


----------



## korma (22 Febbraio 2013)

Se stai a casa contribuisci solo a mantenere le cose come stanno.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Evidentemente non considera il parti...ehm... il Movimento di Beppe Grillo come alternativa valida


----------



## James Watson (22 Febbraio 2013)

Incrocio le dita, soprattutto per la Lombardia!


----------



## Hell Krusty (22 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Evidentemente non considera il parti...ehm... il Movimento di Beppe Grillo come alternativa valida


Aaaaaaahhhh ma cosa dici? Blasfemia!!! Parli male di APPEPPECRILLO!


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Solo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Finiamo male...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Il M5S al secondo posto alle prime proiezioni???Mizziga....


----------



## Ale (22 Febbraio 2013)

magari fosse vero. Fosse cosi dovrei rivalutare l'italiano medio, ma onestamente ne dubito che l'italiano medio cambi..


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2013)

certo che vedere ancora quel PD li davanti a tutti mi prude la faccia.. cmq se come MoVimento superiamo il 20% è un successo clamoroso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

A questo punto godo se vince Grillo e Bersani col suo elettorato insulso rimane spiazzato.


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Febbraio 2013)

Esilaranti i sondaggi di youtrend e nota politica, pubblicati sotto forma di previsioni per il Conclave e corse da ippodromo per aggirare la regola che ne vieta la pubblicazione. I sondaggi (in teoria) provengono dagli istituti che fino a qualche giorno fa effettuavano e pubblicavano le varie rilevazioni.


----------



## Need4 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Mah forse si intendono i partiti soltanto non le coalizioni!

Il PD 1° partito
M5S 2° partito (attorno al 20%)
PDL 3° partito ma con la LEGA supera certamente M5S


----------



## James Watson (22 Febbraio 2013)

bellissimi, soprattutto le definizioni dei candidati!


----------



## Livestrong (22 Febbraio 2013)

Need4 ha scritto:


> Mah forse si intendono i partiti soltanto non le coalizioni!
> 
> Il PD 1° partito
> M5S 2° partito (attorno al 20%)
> PDL 3° partito ma con la LEGA supera certamente M5S



Certo che si, anche se io credo che il Pdl resti tuttora il secondo partito


----------



## juventino (22 Febbraio 2013)

I risultati dicono che è sempre più sicuro il ritorno alle urne fra 6 mesi.


----------



## vota DC (22 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pd oltre il 35% la coalizione



A me pare strano. Lasciamo perdere gli autogol di Bersani che hanno portato il PD al 30% le ultime settimane, abbiamo un clima dove nel Senato faranno l'appello al voto utile in certe regioni, però prenderanno molto meno del previsto nelle regioni rosse e dove c'è già la maggioranza consolidata....nel 2008 invece il voto utile era per TUTTE le regioni. Vendola credo poco sotto il 4%, poi 1% Centro Democratico e nulli i socialisti....quindi 35% se NON escono indiscrezioni, non credo oltre, se escono dipende da cosa dicono queste indiscrezioni....un sondaggio all'ultimo minuto che dà in vantaggio Pdl in Lombardia, Veneto e Sicilia aiuterebbe moltissimo il centrosinistra.


----------



## robs91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che vedere Grillo e Pdl-Lega oltre il 20%( quindi circa il 50% totale degli italiani) fa rabbrividire.


----------



## Stex (22 Febbraio 2013)

vedere che il pd è ancora primo fa capire che all'italiano non gliena frega un cavolo. come si fa a votare x quelli non so.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> Se stai a casa contribuisci solo a mantenere le cose come stanno.


Anche se andassi a votare non cambierebbe nulla (non saprei nemmeno per chi votare, mi viene da vomitare solo a leggere chi si candida). Non c'è un partito degno di essere votato.


----------



## Hell Krusty (22 Febbraio 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> vedere che il pd è ancora primo fa capire che all'italiano non gliena frega un cavolo. come si fa a votare x quelli non so.


Si, ma dette da un berlusconiano non sono credibili queste sparate...


----------



## robs91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Voto Monti ma ritengo il Pd, pur con le sue contraddizioni, centomila volte meglio di Berlusconi e Grillo.


----------



## AndrasWave (22 Febbraio 2013)

Fate ridere.. Soprattutto quelli che sparano sul PD e sul PDL.

Ma quasi un anno fa, quando queste due parti politiche facevano l'inciucio mettendo quel burattino di Monti a mazzuolare gli italiani per colpa del loro operato VOI dov'eravate?
Parlate di credibilità e coerenza per partiti che non ne hanno mai avuta fin dall'inizio.

Evidentemente non stiamo ancora male abbastanza..


----------



## James Watson (22 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Si, ma dette da un berlusconiano non sono credibili queste sparate...



.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Febbraio 2013)

in attesa


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Anche se andassi a votare non cambierebbe nulla (non saprei nemmeno per chi votare, mi viene da vomitare solo a leggere chi si candida). Non c'è un partito degno di essere votato.



puoi optare per la soluzione fantozzi


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Febbraio 2013)

Signori, non so che dirvi.

Fortunatamente la possibilità concreta di espatriare ce l'ho. Siate consci di ciò che fate, e non lamentatevi, dopo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Stex ha scritto:


> vedere che il pd è ancora primo fa capire che all'italiano non gliena frega un cavolo. come si fa a votare x quelli non so.


Chi dovrebbero votare ?


----------



## Jaqen (22 Febbraio 2013)

Intanto sarebbe da dare un segnale forte non votando PDL e Lega. Mandando via il Male (B.) subito per poi pensare a tante cose..


----------



## Livestrong (22 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi dovrebbero votare ?



Innanzitutto non contro a qualcun altro... Uno voto quello in cui crede, non contro Berlusconi, Bersani o monti


----------



## andre (22 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Signori, non so che dirvi.
> 
> Fortunatamente la possibilità concreta di espatriare ce l'ho. Siate consci di ciò che fate, e non lamentatevi, dopo.



chiedi ad un esodato come mio padre se vuole votare Monti, probabilmente ti salterebbe addosso prima che tu abbia finito la frase.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Febbraio 2013)

Vincerà il PD e probabilmente Grillo otterrà un ottimo 20% più o meno. Il M5S non vuole vincere ad oggi, anzi vuole che vinca il PD per poi attendere le nuove elezioni e presentarsi come salvatore della patria.


----------



## Kurt91 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Signori, non so che dirvi.
> 
> Fortunatamente la possibilità concreta di espatriare ce l'ho. Siate consci di ciò che fate, e non lamentatevi, dopo.



Dove andresti? Magari vengo con te


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto non contro a qualcun altro... Uno voto quello in cui crede, non contro Berlusconi, Bersani o monti


Non si può credere nel PD ?


----------



## prebozzio (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ci fosse stato Renzi avrei votato al 100% PD, ora sono indeciso con Feudalesimo e Libertà.


----------



## Hammer (22 Febbraio 2013)

Il primo partito sarà ovviamente il PD. Poi coalizione di centro dx a pari con M5S.


----------



## Livestrong (22 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non si può credere nel PD ?



Certo che si puo, tutto si puo... Alcuni pero votano solo contro ad altri, cosa che mi pare senza senso


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Febbraio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> chiedi ad un esodato come mio padre se vuole votare Monti, probabilmente ti salterebbe addosso prima che tu abbia finito la frase.



Il fatto di credere che Monti sia la causa degli esodati e' esattamente quello che ha portato un elettore su cinque a scegliere grillo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dove andresti? Magari vengo con te



Le mete più realistiche sono Brasile, Australia, Sud Africa e Cina.


----------



## andre (22 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il fatto di credere che Monti sia la causa degli esodati e' esattamente quello che ha portato un elettore su cinque a scegliere grillo.


e chi ne è la causa allora? non è una provocazione, ma un tentativo di capire


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il fatto di credere che Monti sia la causa degli esodati e' esattamente quello che ha portato un elettore su cinque a scegliere grillo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Svizzera e Paesi Scandinavi no?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Certo che si puo, tutto si puo... Alcuni pero votano solo contro ad altri, cosa che mi pare senza senso


Sta bene.


----------



## Principe (22 Febbraio 2013)

Vai Berlusca fai il numero anche stavolta forzaaaaaaa


----------



## Livestrong (22 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il fatto di credere che Monti sia la causa degli esodati e' esattamente quello che ha portato un elettore su cinque a scegliere grillo.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Io ho vissuto per un paio di anni a Londra, però lavorare all'estero è un vero schifo.

Perciò il mio obiettivo è fare abbastanza soldi, in modo da poter andare in qualche nazione tipo Panama, Cuba e affini a fare la vita da re, sbattersi per sbattersi tanto vale farlo al paese di provenienza, al di là dei risvolti politici


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Le mete più realistiche sono Brasile, Australia, Sud Africa e Cina.



Andiamo in Australia insieme? 

No seriamente anch'io stavo pensando all'Australia. Il problema sono i visti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io ho vissuto per un paio di anni a Londra, però lavorare all'estero è un vero schifo.
> 
> Perciò il mio obiettivo è fare abbastanza soldi, in modo da poter andare in qualche nazione tipo Panama, Cuba e affini a fare la vita da re, sbattersi per sbattersi tanto vale farlo al paese di provenienza, al di là dei risvolti politici



Tua moglie è d'accordo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Andiamo in Australia insieme?
> 
> No seriamente anch'io stavo pensando all'Australia. Il problema sono i visti.
> 
> ...



L'Australia è la pensata che fanno tutti; anche la mia. Li ci abita lo zio della mia fidanzata che mi potrà dare una mano; il visto non è un problema se riesci a trovare un lavoro stabile ma comunque puoi entrare nel Paese con il Working Holiday che è una sorta di visto temporaneo che puoi far durare massimo un anno. Dopo un anno, poi si vede. Io credo che un anno in Australia possa essere molto proficuo, magari ti fai un lavoretto anche piu umile ( li comunque anche il cameriere prende 2000 dollari al mese) e nel frattempo cerchi anche qualcosa di meglio.


----------



## Kurt91 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'Australia è la pensata che fanno tutti; anche la mia. Li ci abita lo zio della mia fidanzata che mi potrà dare una mano; il visto non è un problema se riesci a trovare un lavoro stabile ma comunque puoi entrare nel Paese con il Working Holiday che è una sorta di visto temporaneo che puoi far durare massimo un anno. Dopo un anno, poi si vede. Io credo che un anno in Australia possa essere molto proficuo, magari ti fai un lavoretto anche piu umile ( li comunque anche il cameriere prende 2000 dollari al mese) e nel frattempo cerchi anche qualcosa di meglio.



Sisi avevo sentito del Working Holiday Visa, solo che avevo anche letto altre criticità riguardo i visti.


----------



## Brain84 (23 Febbraio 2013)

Preparatevi a tirare giù tutti i santi per piegare le schede..sono lenzuoli!


----------



## Degenerate X (23 Febbraio 2013)

Voterò KC21.


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Febbraio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> e chi ne è la causa allora? non è una provocazione, ma un tentativo di capire



Non per mancanza di voglia, ma di tempo, sono costretto a dirti che la risposta estremamente riassunta e': Cina piu' pigrizia nostrana. Quella molto piu' articolata si puo' desumere dai trecento post con cui ho rotto las pelotas al forum. Scusami, davvero, forse riesco a scrivere di piu' domani.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Svizzera e Paesi Scandinavi no?



Costo della vita troppo alto, anche se la svizzera per me sarebbe comodissima.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Andiamo in Australia insieme?
> 
> No seriamente anch'io stavo pensando all'Australia. Il problema sono i visti.
> 
> ...



Un mio amico e' già andato in Australia, sta li da un paio di mesi. Credo che sia un buon compresso per la qualità di vita che offre, ma potrebbe avere un contraccolpo economico in termini di valuta e costo della vita, nei prossimi anni.
Mi sto convincendo che il Sud Africa sia la soluzione migliore, anche se ci sono ancora lotte razziali...


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io ho vissuto per un paio di anni a Londra, però lavorare all'estero è un vero schifo.
> 
> Perciò il mio obiettivo è fare abbastanza soldi, in modo da poter andare in qualche nazione tipo Panama, Cuba e affini a fare la vita da re, sbattersi per sbattersi tanto vale farlo al paese di provenienza, al di là dei risvolti politici



Ma fosse per me, resterei qui a vita.ma se gente come grillo sale al potere,meta' delle aziende salta, e io con loro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Costo della vita troppo alto, anche se la svizzera per me sarebbe comodissima.



vero però si trova lavoro nel nord europa...la Svizzera si sarebbe comoda per tutti


----------



## Vinz (23 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'Australia è la pensata che fanno tutti; anche la mia. Li ci abita lo zio della mia fidanzata che mi potrà dare una mano; il visto non è un problema se riesci a trovare un lavoro stabile ma comunque puoi entrare nel Paese con il Working Holiday che è una sorta di visto temporaneo che puoi far durare massimo un anno. Dopo un anno, poi si vede. Io credo che un anno in Australia possa essere molto proficuo, magari ti fai un lavoretto anche piu umile ( li comunque anche il cameriere prende 2000 dollari al mese) e nel frattempo cerchi anche qualcosa di meglio.


Vedì che anche lì governa la sinistra, eh


----------



## AndrasWave (23 Febbraio 2013)

Io sinceramente faccio fatica a non vederne saltare una ADESSO di azienda.

Credo che chi doveva andarsene per questioni di lavoro da questo paese l'abbia già fatto. Ora come ora siamo nelle condizioni peggiori che si siano mai viste, le conseguenze però ancora non si stanno vedendo tutte.

Eppure guardali lì, sempre gli stessi a ripresentarsi.


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Votato...


----------



## AntaniPioco (24 Febbraio 2013)

penso che andrò a votare questo pomeriggio


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Votato. Vediamo che succederà.


----------



## Dexter (24 Febbraio 2013)

ma davvero è in testa il pd  ? BERSANI?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma davvero è in testa il pd  ? BERSANI?


Ma come!? Bersani oh! Avercene!


----------



## Morghot (24 Febbraio 2013)

Nonostante abbia fatto di tutto per perdere il pd sarà in testa, il punto è vedere di quanto rispetto al pdl. Insomma  .


----------



## Vinz (24 Febbraio 2013)

Il M5S ha superato il PDL, comunque. Però con la coalizione di destra è comunque avanti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morghot ha scritto:


> Nonostante abbia fatto di tutto per perdere il pd sarà in testa, il punto è vedere di quanto rispetto al pdl. Insomma  .



Secondo i sondaggi, di nemmeno 5 punti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Il M5S ha superato il PDL, comunque. Però con la coalizione di destra è comunque avanti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Al Senato non avrà la maggioranza la banda Bassotti, andrà ad elemosinare senatori a Monti.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè ma era ovvio che vincesse il PD,contro il nulla vincerei anche io 
Comunque nel pomeriggio vado a votare,ma sono ancora deciso tra annullare la scheda o votare Fare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma era ovvio che vincesse il PD,contro il nulla vincerei anche io
> Comunque nel pomeriggio vado a votare,ma sono ancora deciso tra annullare la scheda o votare Fare



vota fare


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Secondo i sondaggi, di nemmeno 5 punti



Solo 5? In quel caso vincerebbe Berlusconi per alleati più potenti: Bersani ha Vendola al 4% e Tabacci all'1% e Svp 0,5% mentre Berlusconi ha Lega Nord 5,5%, Fratelli d'Italia all'1,5%, La Destra 1,5%, Samorì 0,5%, Pensionati 0,5-1%, Grande Sud 0,5%, Mpa 1%


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Febbraio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vota fare



Fatto 
E scheda della regione annullata con uno scarabocchio


----------



## Vinz (24 Febbraio 2013)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Solo 5? In quel caso vincerebbe Berlusconi per alleati più potenti: Bersani ha Vendola al 4% e Tabacci all'1% e Svp 0,5% mentre Berlusconi ha Lega Nord 5,5%, Fratelli d'Italia all'1,5%, La Destra 1,5%, Samorì 0,5%, Pensionati 0,5-1%, Grande Sud 0,5%, Mpa 1%



Intendevo 5% con le coalizioni


----------



## admin (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma credo che stravincerà Gargamella. Poi bisogna vedere quanto dura...


----------



## prebozzio (24 Febbraio 2013)

Il PD non ha fatto moltissimo in campagna elettorale in questo 2013, ma ricordiamoci che aveva portato più di tre milioni di persone a votare per le primarie riaccendendo l'interesse per la politica in molti.

Io mi aspetto un PD sul 35-40% (PD + amici)


----------



## Livestrong (24 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il PD non ha fatto moltissimo in campagna elettorale in questo 2013, ma ricordiamoci che aveva portato più di tre milioni di persone a votare per le primarie riaccendendo l'interesse per la politica in molti.
> 
> Io mi aspetto un PD sul 35-40% (PD + amici)


Penso che molto di quell'interesse fosse dovuto a Renzi


----------



## prebozzio (24 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Penso che molto di quell'interesse fosse dovuto a Renzi


Verissimo.

E infatti dopo averlo messo da parte l'hanno ripescato ed è andato in giro per l'Italia a predicare PD.

Avesse vinto le primarie Renzi il PD avrebbe stravinto (anche se forse sono di parte, perché io stesso l'avevo votato)


----------



## Livestrong (24 Febbraio 2013)

Verissimo, ma d'altronde si sa che in Italia la sinistra è maestra a rovinarsi da sola


----------



## Vinz (24 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo Youtrend:

Coalizione PD: 33-34%
Coalizione PDL: 28-29%
Movimento 5 S : 20-21%
Coalizione Monti: 10-11%
Rivoluzione Civile: 3-4%
Fare: nessun dato


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

Il pd che poi nn il pd ma la coalizione vincerà alla camera ma stop, per il senato nn avranno mai i senatori , e a qks altro li vadano a chiedere siamo al Prodi bis 2006 si salvi chi può


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Se rimane così è un disastro... Ingovernabile


----------



## Gekyn (24 Febbraio 2013)

Queste proiezioni hanno l attendibilità di topo gigio, cmq ha ragione lollogay andiamo verso l'ingovernabilità


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Febbraio 2013)

Io cerco delle proiezioni stasera.
Se riscontro che grillo ha sfondato il 20 domani mattina voto pd.


----------



## Gekyn (24 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io cerco delle proiezioni stasera.
> Se riscontro che grillo ha sfondato il 20 domani mattina voto pd.


Inizia ad andare a votare PD


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma le prime proiezioni quando ?


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Febbraio 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Inizia ad andare a votare PD



Spero di poter votare con serenità Monti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

fatto Rivoluzione Civile alla Camera e PD alla Regione


----------



## Hell Krusty (24 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma le prime proiezioni quando ?



Proiezione dopo la chiusura dei seggi, Quindi da domani pomeriggio dopo le 15...
Perchè le proiezioni sono calcoli statistici che partendo da un quantitativo di dati reali limitato cerca di calcolare il dato totale...


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io cerco delle proiezioni stasera.
> Se riscontro che grillo ha sfondato il 20 domani mattina voto pd.


Fai prima a prenotare il biglietto aereo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Scusate .. I primi exit poll ?


----------



## Principe (24 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Spero di poter votare con serenità Monti.



Che belle alternative !!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma le prime proiezioni quando ?



Credo domani verso le 15.


----------



## esjie (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non possono fare proiezioni prima della chiusura dei seggi altrimenti influenzerebbero i voti!


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ma non possono fare proiezioni prima della chiusura dei seggi altrimenti influenzerebbero i voti!


E i famosi exit poll ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (24 Febbraio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E i famosi exit poll ?


Avevano già annunciato che non li faranno mi pare.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

gli exit poll li facevan sempre appena chiusi i seggi... oggi al massimo possono dire l'affluenza. Comunque la rai ha già detto non li farà


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Febbraio 2013)

qua tanta gente vota grillo...per me o vince o arriva secondo


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

a livorno se la gente vota grillo non lo dice... se non voti rifondazione qua guai...


----------



## Jaqen (24 Febbraio 2013)

@riotta: Radio Londra bumbumbumbum conferma Smacchiatore euro 33, il Milan 29 punti, la Costellazione ad almeno 16, sulle Montagne temperatura +12


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Febbraio 2013)

29 il nano ????? Ho paura


----------



## Livestrong (24 Febbraio 2013)

Io spero solo quattro cose:

1- che monti entri in senato e alla camera
2- che Giannino entri alla camera
3- che chiunque vinca ci sia maggioranza
4- che il m5s prenda una tranvata


----------



## Vinz (24 Febbraio 2013)

Mah, Giannino secondo i sondaggi stava addirittura all'1% dopo lo ""scandalo"". Dovrebbe arrivere almeno al 4, cifra intorno alla quale gira Rivoluzione Civile


----------



## Livestrong (24 Febbraio 2013)

I sondaggi coi partitini sono imprevedibili, anche io credo cmq sia semi impossibile


----------



## vota DC (24 Febbraio 2013)

Beh Giannino era il 6% in regioni rosse Sondaggio SCENARIPOLITICI: EMILIA ROMAGNA, IBC 41,5% (+19,5%), CDX 22%, M5S 15,5% | Scenaripolitici.comScenaripolitici.com dove il Cdx non aveva speranze mentre completamente assente in altre regioni


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Febbraio 2013)

Qualcuno mi può aiutare un attimo con la legge elettorale?? 
Alla camera qual'è la quota minima per entrare in parlamento? e al senato? poi se non ricordo male il premio di maggioranza c'è solo alla camera, mentre al senato no giusto?


----------



## Gre-No-Li (24 Febbraio 2013)

Pronostici miei (vado per coalizioni)i:
CS: 34,5
CD: 28,0
MONTI: 10,5
GRILLO: 20,5
Ingroia: 4,5


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io spero solo quattro cose:
> 
> 1- che monti entri in senato e alla camera
> 2- che Giannino entri alla camera
> ...



Ma perchè tu fai tutti i passaggi giusti e poi quando si tratta di mettere un "x" sbagli? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> 29 il nano ????? Ho paura



Figurati l'accoppiata 29 Nano 20 il comico dei gormiti.

Praticamente quei due possono decidere insieme il futuro dell'Italia. A posto.


----------



## Vinz (24 Febbraio 2013)

Ultime da youtrend:

Coalizione Bersani: 31,5 
Coalizione Berlusconi: 27
Movimento 5 Stelle: 20
Coalizione Monti: 9
Rivoluzione Civile: 4
Fare: 3,5


----------



## Solo (24 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè, il problema è il senato...


----------



## Livestrong (24 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma perchè tu fai tutti i passaggi giusti e poi quando si tratta di mettere un "x" sbagli?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Monti spero entri solo perché è il più capace dei "big"... Ma al senato non potevo votare monti perché onestamente sono un po' stufo di turarmi il naso.... Ho votato i radicali, per la loro battaglia che mi stava cuore, anche se si perfettamente che non ce la faranno mai


----------



## Dexter (24 Febbraio 2013)

un sito molto simpatico,che ovviamente parla dei cavalli favoriti nelle prossime gare,è notapolitica  spassosissimo


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ho letto in giro che savonarola è sul 30%


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo al 30%? Ma siamo matti?!


----------



## Ale (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho letto in giro che *savonarola* è sul 30%


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

Io azzarderei 40 a questo punto


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Fanno a gara a chi le spara più grosse, ma io ho una paura dannata che sia vero


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Alla fine ho annullato la scheda alla camera e ho votato Zingaretti alla regione (lo so è un carciofo, ma Storace fa paura).



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho letto in giro che savonarola è sul 30%



Sinceramente non mi stupirebbe. A mio avviso tantissima gente non ha dichiarato il voto a M5S, ma resta comunque una visione estremamente ottimistica (per Grillo si intende). Per me al massimo arriveranno sul 24-25% (che sarebbe già clamoroso).


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2013)

20% il movimento ed è già un successo


----------



## tequilad (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grillo al 30%? Ma siamo matti?!


----------



## de sica (25 Febbraio 2013)

Non escludo che il 30% di Grillo sia vero..ho parlato con diverse persone,molte delle quali adulte e vaccinate,e mi hanno confermato il voto a Grillo definito come un voto di "protesta"!


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

da un amico dell'univ:
_Da fonti interne a PD e Lista Civica per L'italia ho appreso e vi comunico nel caso interessasse che per i sondaggi che i partiti stanno continuando a fare, il M5S si assesterebbe al 24% con una varianza stimata del 3%, saldamente secondo partito d'italia, *con berlusconi intorno al 20%*_

ne godo


----------



## runner (25 Febbraio 2013)

il mio pronostico è che il 50% dei votanti voterà M5S e Ingroia......


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> da un amico dell'univ:
> _Da fonti interne a PD e Lista Civica per L'italia ho appreso e vi comunico nel caso interessasse che per i sondaggi che i partiti stanno continuando a fare, il M5S si assesterebbe al 24% con una varianza stimata del 3%, saldamente secondo partito d'italia, *con berlusconi intorno al 20%*_
> 
> ne godo


Berlusca al 20 come PDL, ma con la coalizione supera Grillo


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Berlusca al 20 come PDL, ma con la coalizione supera Grillo



si si lo so... ma non son così convinto che la lega sarà fedele al PDL... dipende tutto dalla lombardia secondo me


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grillo al 30%? Ma siamo matti?!



Io aspetto i risultati ufficiali. Per me, dopo le elezioni teutoniche del secolo scorso, questo rappresenta il più grande esempio di come la democrazia sia un sistema marcio e non valido.


----------



## Solo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vabbè, con Grillo al 30% emigro pure io.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Per quel che conta Tgcom vocifera un 17-20% grillo.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

*PD avanti di 6-8 punti. Grillo al 19%*


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

i primi exit poll parlano di centro sinistra avanti tra 6 e 8 punti Grillo al 19


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

*PDL 29%*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Exit Poll segnalano una grossa incertezza al Senato, se i dati sono questi Monti sarebbe fuori.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Godo se monti e' fuori


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

TGCOM:

c.sinistra 33-37%, c.destra 28-30%, Grillo 17-20%, Monti 8-11%


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque, veramente, solo in Italia. In tutto il mondo penso che solo in Italia si possano raggiungere risultati del genere.


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

pare grossa incertezza al senato,sul filo dei voti


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

io direi di aspettare le prime proiezioni, gli exit pool sono fatti male


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sky al senato dà un più piacevole 16,5% al comico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sky al senato dà un più piacevole 16,5% al comico.



Ma invece di parlare di Grillo.... parlare dell'ennesima vergogna no eh? Cioè il PDL che ha il 29-30% Cioè la gente ancora che vota il PDL?????? Ma che paese è?!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2013)

Monti sotto al 10 sarebbe molto godurioso.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma invece di parlare di Grillo.... parlare dell'ennesima vergogna no eh? Cioè il PDL che ha il 29-30% Cioè la gente ancora che vota il PDL?????? Ma che paese è?!



gente che sguazza nell'illegalità e nell'evasione


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma invece di parlare di Grillo.... parlare dell'ennesima vergogna no eh? Cioè il PDL che ha il 29-30% Cioè la gente ancora che vota il PDL?????? Ma che paese è?!



Meglio (meno peggio) Berlusconi che quella roba che è stata propugnata dall'uomo che non sa come attuare il non programma se non con la stampante 3d dei gormiti (cit.)

E lo dice uno che non avrebbe votato Berlusconi nemmeno sotto tortura a sto giro, viste le sue proposte inattuabili e antieconomiche.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Meglio (meno peggio) Berlusconi che quella roba che è stata propugnata dall'uomo che non sa come attuare il non programma se non con la stampante 3d dei gormiti (cit.)
> 
> E lo dice uno che non avrebbe votato Berlusconi nemmeno sotto tortura a sto giro, viste le sue proposte inattuabili e antieconomiche.


Meglio Berlusconi???? MA NON DICIAMO FESSERIE....


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Poi, ognuno la pensi come vuole. C'è pure gente che esulta per il fallimento di Monti quindi il mondo è bello perchè è vario.

- - - Updated - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Meglio Berlusconi???? MA NON DICIAMO FESSERIE....



Infatti, non ne dico. E penso di aver espresso molto bene il mio punto di vista nel corso dei mesi. Chi ha avuto la voglia, il tempo e l'intelligenza di leggere i programmi e confrontarsi, penso l'abbia ben capito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Poi, ognuno la pensi come vuole. C'è pure gente che esulta per il fallimento di Monti quindi il mondo è bello perchè è vario.



Ma si ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma francamente preferire Berlusconi a Grillo dopo che il nostro amico Silvio ha contribuito allo schifo che si è venuto a creare in Italia non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma si ognuno la pensa come vuole, ma francamente preferire Berlusconi a Grillo dopo che il nostro amico Silvio ha contribuito allo schifo che si è venuto a creare in Italia non sta ne in cielo ne in terra.



Io parlo di programmi. Parlo di fatti, non di castelli in aria.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Cioè B. il 30%?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io parlo di programmi. Parlo di fatti, non di castelli in aria.



Ma perchè esiste qualcuno che ancora legge i "programmi" del PDL? I programmi li puoi confrontare tra gente che ancora non ha dato prova di se, il berlusca ha già ampiamente dato prova di se.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

bè certo berlusconi ha sempre portato avanti le sue promesse da mercante... la gente ci casca ogni volta...


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Cioè B. il 30%?!?!?!?!?!



Gli irriducibili, i vecchietti, gli anti sinistra anti monti anti tutto...

- - - Updated - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perchè esiste qualcuno che ancora legge i "programmi" del PDL? I programmi li puoi confrontare tra gente che ancora non ha dato prova di se, il berlusca ha già ampiamente dato prova di se.



Penso non sia chiaro un concetto. Qui non sto dicendo che Berlusconi ha messo giù il piano Marshall. Sto dicendo che una scimmia con in bocca una matita (rigorosamente ciucciata) avrebbe potuto mettere giù un programma economico alla pari di quello del movimento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Gli irriducibili, i vecchietti, gli anti sinistra anti monti anti tutto...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Ok. Ma per quale motivo meglio Berlusconi di Grillo?


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma invece di parlare di Grillo.... parlare dell'ennesima vergogna no eh? Cioè il PDL che ha il 29-30% Cioè la gente ancora che vota il PDL?????? Ma che paese è?!



ma con 29-30% intendono il solo partito o la coalizione?


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ok. Ma per quale motivo meglio Berlusconi di Grillo?



Perchè qualsiasi numero, anche 0,001, è maggiore di 0. Anzi, in questo caso viste alcune proposte, potrei dire che 0 è comunque meglio di -1.

- - - Updated - - -



Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma con 29-30% intendono il solo partito o la coalizione?



Coalizione.

- - - Updated - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> bè certo berlusconi ha sempre portato avanti le sue promesse da mercante... la gente ci casca ogni volta...



Ma io comincio a credere che il vero voto di protesta sia il suo. Cioè, poi una (buona) parte sono irriducibili, gente che non capisce, etc (ma quella c'è in tutti i partiti a quanto vedo), ma secondo me c'è gente talmente schifata dal resto che vota lui per votare qualcuno. Mi sto convincendo di questa cosa, altrimenti non si spiega.

- - - Updated - - -



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> bè certo berlusconi ha sempre portato avanti le sue promesse da mercante... la gente ci casca ogni volta...



Ma io comincio a credere che il vero voto di protesta sia il suo. Cioè, poi una (buona) parte sono irriducibili, gente che non capisce, etc (ma quella c'è in tutti i partiti a quanto vedo), ma secondo me c'è gente talmente schifata dal resto che vota lui per votare qualcuno. Mi sto convincendo di questa cosa, altrimenti non si spiega.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi io non ci credo comunque. B. e la Lega hanno preso, stando a qusti primi istant poll, il 30%...


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi io non ci credo comunque. B. e la Lega hanno preso, stando a qusti primi istant poll, il 30%...



Figurati come posso stare io che vedo il candidato migliore per distacco che prende il 9,5%


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

L'unico dato imbarazzante è la coalizione di Berlusca & Co. al 30%. Nonostante vincerà Bersani, questa sarà una grande sconfitta per l'Italia, pensando che un terzo della popolazione ha votato questi individui.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Gli irriducibili, i vecchietti, gli anti sinistra anti monti anti tutto...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




*Senti*,va bene che la politica è al 70-75 % amministrare risorse,va bene che il movimento di Grillo ha un (non) programma economico francamente ridicolo

MA

preferire un partito nato DALLA MAFIA e che ci inonda di false promesse da 18 anni è TROPPO,TROPPO,TROPPO,TROPPO......
Ci sono anche altre cose oltre al programma economico


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> L'unico dato imbarazzante è la coalizione di Berlusca & Co. al 30%. Nonostante vincerà Bersani, questa sarà una grande sconfitta per l'Italia, pensando che un terzo della popolazione ha votato questi individui.



Esattamente.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Figurati come posso stare io che vedo il candidato migliore per distacco che prende il 9,5%



Paga francamente una campagna elettorale imbarazzante (oltre che ovviamente le misure "lacrime e sangue" che non sono andate giù agli italiani).


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Figurati come posso stare io che vedo il candidato migliore per distacco che prende il 9,5%



E il mio l'1 %


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Meglio Berlusconi???? MA NON DICIAMO FESSERIE....



Ha parlato il depositario della verità , impara a rispettare le opinioni altrui


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Febbraio 2013)

Se Ingroia non entra in Parlamento godo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *Senti*,va bene che la politica è al 70-75 % amministrare risorse,va bene che il movimento di Grillo ha un (non) programma economico francamente ridicolo
> 
> MA
> 
> ...



Ineccepibile.
Preferire gente collusa con la mafia a persone oneste è inconcepibile


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *Senti*,va bene che la politica è al 70-75 % amministrare risorse,va bene che il movimento di Grillo ha un (non) programma economico francamente ridicolo
> 
> MA
> 
> ...



Ma non discuto, ma sembrano quelli che mi parlano di campagne omofobe, animaliste etc.
Io non dico che non siano cose importanti in assoluto, dico che OGGI si deve pensare a non far andare sotto i ponti la gente (cosa che il movimento al potere riuscirebbe a fare ALLA GRANDE).

- - - Updated - - -



Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ineccepibile.
> Preferire gente collusa con la mafia a persone oneste è inconcepibile



E' come dire che puoi mettere alla guida di una macchina un mafioso che ha tirato sotto 10 persone o un bambino di 5 anni che non arriva ai pedali.

- - - Updated - - -



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> E il mio l'1 %



Vedi che non dovevi tradire le tue origini ?


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Certo che gli italiani si venderebbero pure la dignità per 50 euro, basta che poi non si lamentino...


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Paga francamente una campagna elettorale imbarazzante (oltre che ovviamente le misure "lacrime e sangue" che non sono andate giù agli italiani).



Purtroppo ai bambini non piace mai essere messi in castigo. Spetta ai genitori, fortunatamente, educarli. Per questo non posso più credere nella democrazia. Vuol dire far governare i bambini.

- - - Updated - - -



Harvey ha scritto:


> Certo che gli italiani si venderebbero pure la dignità per 50 euro, basta che poi non si lamentino...



Verissimo.
E sicuramente si lamenteranno.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' come dire che puoi mettere alla guida di una macchina un mafioso che ha tirato sotto 10 persone o un bambino di 5 anni che non arriva ai pedali.



Sto esempio è assurdo.
Se vuoi fare una similitudine di questo tipo se mai il paragone corretto sarebbe mafioso che ha tirato sotto 10 persone vs neopatentato....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Certo che gli italiani si venderebbero pure la dignità per 50 euro, basta che poi non si lamentino...



saranno i primi a lamentarsi


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma non discuto, ma sembrano quelli che mi parlano di campagne omofobe, animaliste etc.
> Io non dico che non siano cose importanti in assoluto, *dico che OGGI si deve pensare a non far andare sotto i ponti la gente* (cosa che il movimento al potere riuscirebbe a fare ALLA GRANDE).
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...




Guarda che_ i mercati_ preferirebbero Grillo al nano in sella eh


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ha parlato il depositario della verità , impara a rispettare le opinioni altrui



Rispetto ogni opinione ma non posso approvarle tutte.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto esempio è assurdo.
> Se vuoi fare una similitudine di questo tipo se mai il paragone corretto sarebbe mafioso che ha tirato sotto 10 persone vs neopatentato....



Stanis, davvero, non ti rendi conto di cosa sia QUELLO CHE IL MOVIMENTO VUOLE FARE in campo economico. Altrimenti, ti assicuro che coglieresti appieno quanto è calzante l'esempio.
Io per primo non ho votato pdl e ho criticato aspramente il suo programma, ma secondo te mi scaglio contro grillo per gusto?


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> *Purtroppo ai bambini non piace mai essere messi in castigo. Spetta ai genitori, fortunatamente, educarli. Per questo non posso più credere nella democrazia. Vuol dire far governare i bambini.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



_Anarchia unica via_


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Guarda che_ i mercati_ preferirebbero Grillo al nano in sella eh



Nel breve termine, penso che i mercati preferirebbero pure Allegri come presidente del consiglio, al Nano.

Il problema si presenta, toh, la butto lì, nel momento in cui Grillo si impunta per uscire dall' Euro.
Ma ho buttato lì la prima boiata a caso del programma (rectius, del suo supplemento).

- - - Updated - - -



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> _Anarchia unica via_



So di dire una cosa impopolare, ma io visti sti scempi sarei veramente per un'oligarchia illuminata. Ma seriamente.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Nel breve termine, penso che i mercati preferirebbero pure Allegri come presidente del consiglio, al Nano.
> 
> Il problema si presenta, toh, la butto lì, nel momento in cui Grillo *si impunta per uscire dall' Euro.*
> Ma ho buttato lì la prima boiata a caso del programma (rectius, del suo supplemento).
> ...



Ma a chi non piace il governo dei migliori stile Platone (o Aristotele,non ricordo) o una monarchia illuminata stile Federico di Prussia?!?! 

Il problema è trovarli questi migliori......la democrazia imo,è ancora il sistema meno peggio


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Rispetto ogni opinione ma non posso approvarle tutte.



Ma se nn sei d'accordo va benissimo ci sta, ti ricordo solo tanto per dire che io sono di centrodestra come idea, ho le mie ragioni per nn aver votanti monti tanto per dire , e ho detto più volte che se ci fosse stato Renzi l'avrei preferito tutta la vita a Berlusconi , ho votato Berlusca perché preferivo lui agli altri


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sto esempio è assurdo.
> Se vuoi fare una similitudine di questo tipo se mai il paragone corretto sarebbe mafioso che ha tirato sotto 10 persone vs neopatentato....



Per dare un'idea: Grillo ha rilasciato UNA intervista, ad una tv SVEDESE, gli è stata fatta UNA domanda sul programma ("come lo farete", nemmeno "cosa") e la risposta è stata

"Non lo so. Lo sapremo fra dieci anni. Dieci anni fa mi avessero detto che avrei parlato su Skype con mio figlio, non ci avrei creduto. Ho una stampante 3d con cui faccio i gormiti e i pokemon".

Neopatentato? Seriously?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma se nn sei d'accordo va benissimo ci sta, ti ricordo solo tanto per dire che io sono di centrodestra come idea, ho le mie ragioni per nn aver votanti monti tanto per dire , e ho detto più volte che se ci fosse stato Renzi l'avrei preferito tutta la vita a Berlusconi , ho votato Berlusca perché preferivo lui agli altri



Come mai hai preferito Berlusconi ad altri?


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

"Risultati elezioni. Arrivano le prime proiezioni. Ma il M5S invita i militanti a leccare lo schermo per leggere i veri dati."


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Febbraio 2013)

Bona la Saluzzi


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

ma questi instant poll quanta veridicità hanno??? perchè se i sondaggi li fanno su 10mila persone, valgono meno di zero


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Nel breve termine, penso che i mercati preferirebbero pure Allegri come presidente del consiglio, al Nano.
> 
> Il problema si presenta, toh, la butto lì, nel momento in cui Grillo si impunta per uscire dall' Euro.
> Ma ho buttato lì la prima boiata a caso del programma (rectius, del suo supplemento).
> ...



Magari...


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma a chi non piace il governo dei migliori stile Platone (o Aristotele,non ricordo) o una monarchia illuminata stile Federico di Prussia?!?!
> 
> Il problema è trovarli questi migliori......la democrazia imo,è ancora il sistema meno peggio



Sono conscio che non sia semplice  Io però la mia idea l'ho detta alla caduta del governo Berlusconi.

Resta il fatto che, a mio avviso (so bene che non rappresento la maggioranza), l'unico governo NON ELETTO DEMOCRATICAMENTE è stato il migliore degli ultimi 15 anni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma questi instant poll quanta veridicità hanno??? perchè se i sondaggi li fanno su 10mila persone, valgono meno di zero



Leggevo che erano tipo sondaggi su 10 sezioni di 85 una cosa così


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION], i mercati per ora stanno reagendo bene


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION], i mercati per ora stanno reagendo bene



Ma infatti io son contentissimo. Anzi, il mio portafoglio è contentissimo 

Nell'immediato "gli schizzi" ci sono sempre. Anche quando è caduto Berluscao e non c'era NESSUNO per governare, c'è stato uno "schizzo". E' normale.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come mai hai preferito Berlusconi ad altri?



Perché monti ha affossato un paese già messo male , perché Bersani D'Alema ecc nn li voterei neanche morto , e perché grillo distruggerebbe l'Italia in meno di 6 mesi , ma di certo nn ho votato contento , volevo Renzi senza Bersani D'Alema Fassino Bindi and company


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Perché monti ha affossato un paese già messo male , perché Bersani D'Alema ecc nn li voterei neanche morto , e perché grillo distruggerebbe l'Italia in meno di 6 mesi , ma di certo nn ho votato contento , volevo Renzi senza Bersani D'Alema Fassino Bindi and company


Non capisco però come si faccia a dare ancora credito ad uno che ha già fatto disastri.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION], i mercati per ora stanno reagendo bene



Che poi, grazie al piffero, si son riportati giusto ai livelli di un mese fa, quando è cominciato il tourbillon politico.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma infatti io son contentissimo. Anzi, il mio portafoglio è contentissimo
> 
> Nell'immediato "gli schizzi" ci sono sempre. Anche quando è caduto Berluscao e non c'era NESSUNO per governare, c'è stato uno "schizzo". E' normale.



Devo chiederti qualche consulenza finanziaria mi sa  Aggratis (cit.)


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Perché monti ha affossato un paese già messo male , perché Bersani D'Alema ecc nn li voterei neanche morto , e perché grillo distruggerebbe l'Italia in meno di 6 mesi , ma di certo nn ho votato contento , volevo Renzi senza Bersani D'Alema Fassino Bindi and company



Che devo dire? C'è pure gente che vota Grillo per cui...

- - - Updated - - -



Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Devo chiederti qualche consulenza finanziaria mi sa  Aggratis (cit.)



Posso dirti una cosa stupida (NB: non è come fare 2+2, quindi il risultato non è SICURO): se Grillo prende TANTO potere in parlamento, regnerà l'ingovernabilità. Se non si fanno riforme si va avanti a casaccio per qualche mese, e lo spread salirà. Tu compra. Nuove elezioni, governo più "nitido", spread giù. Rivendi.

La fiducia in Monti "l'affossatore" mi ha dato 2.000 sacchi l'anno scorso.


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

prime proiezioni ufficiali al Senato...Berlusconi avanti in Sicilia Piemonte e Campania


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

PRIME PROIEZIONI UFFICIALI:












PDL avanti anche in Piemonte.


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Boom di Grillo in Sicilia


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Che devo dire? C'è pure gente che vota Grillo per cui...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Quanto hai investito?


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Prime proiezioni Veneto:


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma..... Berlusconi....... NO DAI....


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Le proiezioni di ipr marketing darebbero una tendenza che nn c'è la maggioranza al senato , primissimi dati quindi vanno presi con le molle


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Quanto hai investito?



Per fare 2.000 di plusvalenza?

10.000 circa. Tutti i miei risparmi dalla prima comunione a giugno anno scorso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2013)

No raga veramente il nano con il 30% è da malati mentali.. questo paese si merita tutto il male che ci arriverà addosso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Centrodestra in vantaggio al Senato, M5S primo partito !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

*Sorpasso, Berlusconi in testa alla Camera*


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi come sempre sottostimato quando si aprono le schede di scopre che i conti con lui vanno sempre fatti o vince o pareggia sempre e se pareggia sto giro ha fatto il capolavoro


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo in testa al Senato


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Da campano purtroppo mi sento di dire che vivo in una regione di ignoranti. Poi le elezioni circensi comunali ne sono un esempio.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sorpasso, Berlusconi in testa alla Camera*



Fonte ?


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Se il pd perde quest'anno però dimostra che è possibile arrivare secondi anche facendo un solitario.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grillo in testa al Senato



Da dove stai prendendo le notizie?


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Grillo in testa al Senato



Scherzi?


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma basta cambia tutto ogni 5minuti asd.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi è un vincente!


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è un vincente!



Esatto


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Grillo primo partito.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il m5s è il primo partito al senato


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma che cavolo sta succedendo ?


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Incredibile, non voglio crederci....


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma son sempre dati imprecisi all'inizio non disperiamoci troppo (per ora)


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ho i brividi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il m5s è il primo partito al senato


Ma dove??? Fonte?


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Che qualcuno ci invada, non opporremo resistenza


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sky dà al senato 31 pdl 29 pd 26 movimento


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma dove??? Fonte?



Rainews.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Con questi dati si torna a votare sicuro. E vincerà Grillo.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Al senato proiezioni 13 % avanti coalizione dentro festa 31 pd 29,8 movimento 26


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Con questi dati si torna a votare sicuro. E vincerà Grillo.


se il centrosinistra non presentera' Renzi pensionando definitivamente e senza ripensamenti Pierluigi Bersani e la sua truppa


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Al senato proiezioni 13 % avanti coalizione dentro festa 31 pd 29,8 movimento 26



Alcuni dicono avanti grillo altri PDL....bah


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Se Grillo è il primo partito di Italia chiedo un ban preventivo per me stesso dal forum.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

non può vincere silvio su saremmo tutti da impiccare..


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma c'è veramente qualcuno del centrosinistra che pensava di vincere con Bersani ??? No dai ROTFL


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

I mercati fanno l'altalena.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il punto evidente e' che nn ci saranno i numeri per governare se vengono confermate le proiezioni


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dai che adesso ci ritorna l'IMU  Daje abberluscone


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Su LA7 danno PDL avanti al Senato anche in Lombardia, Puglia e Calabria, oltre ai già noti Piemonte, Sicilia, e Veneto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

La coalizione di centrodestra è in vantaggio al senato....


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

risultati veramente sorprendenti x ora


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma è solo l'inizio attendiamo per avere dati un po' più certi, ognuno dice una cosa diversa asd.


----------



## Prinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi, qui è il CAOS istituzionale. Tra qualche mese si torna a votare mi sa


----------



## Nick (25 Febbraio 2013)

Inizio a preparare le valigie


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Scandaloso il PD, sono riusciti quasi a perdere delle elezioni che fino al mese scorso sarebbero state pressochè inutili visto che il centro destra era considerato morto e sepolto e gli altri avversari, oltre Grillo, erano improponibili.
Il mio è un parere neutrale visto che, come ho già detto, non sono andato a votare.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma siamo ancora al 4% degli scrutini..


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

io guardavo sul sito del ministero dell'interno danno percentuali diverse


----------



## James Watson (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ragazzi CALMA, è la prima proiezione! cinque minuti fa davate per vincente sicuro il centrosinistra con la maggioranza anche al senato, state calmi, su, tra diecimi minuti cambierà tutto di nuovo!


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)

ahahahahahahahhaahh no dai ditemi che è uno scherzo, io inizio a fare le valigie


----------



## James Watson (25 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io guardavo sul sito del ministero dell'interno danno percentuali diverse



tipo?


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Un elettore su 4 ha votato Grillo. Non ho parole 

- - - Updated - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> Ragazzi CALMA, è la prima proiezione! cinque minuti fa davate per vincente sicuro il centrosinistra con la maggioranza anche al senato, state calmi, su, tra diecimi minuti cambierà tutto di nuovo!



Su sky è già la seconda proiezione. Ho paura. Tanta.


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ragazzi CALMA, è la prima proiezione! cinque minuti fa davate per vincente sicuro il centrosinistra con la maggioranza anche al senato, state calmi, su, tra diecimi minuti cambierà tutto di nuovo!


esatto non facciamo i disfattisti, non ancora almeno!


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

scusate un attimo..c'è la reale possibilità che berlusconi vinca le elezioni?


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> tipo?



danno percentuali globali però... non regione per regione.. 1500sez su 60mila
36 pd, 26 m5s, 24 pdl, 9 monti


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> esatto non facciamo i disfattisti, non ancora almeno!



Vedo il tuo avatar e mi vengono istinti suicidi,altro che disfattismo


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> scusate un attimo..c'è la reale possibilità che berlusconi vinca le elezioni?



Per ora sembra di si, la forbice non è cosi alta come sembrava.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

seconda proiezione al senato (24%)

31% pdl 
29% pd
24% autogrillo


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vedo il tuo avatar e mi vengono istinti suicidi,altro che disfattismo


Ma come non ami l'uomo tunnel?  Dovrebbe essere ammirato da ogni tifoseria, è troppo tutto  .


----------



## James Watson (25 Febbraio 2013)

sto guardando anche io i dati del ministero dell'interno adesso, li trovate sul sito


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> seconda proiezione al senato (24%)
> 
> 31% pdl
> 29% pd
> 24% autogrillo


Finisse così, sarebbe un fail storico per il PD.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

A questo punto ho già paura per le prossime elezioni. Ho troppa paura per i gormiti.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

con queste percentuali chiunque vincerà, avrà in mano un paese ingovernabile in ogni caso. si fa la fine del belgio


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Finisse così, sarebbe un fail storico per il PD.



Ma veramente. Secondo me però non finirà così.


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

se fossero questi i risultati si rivota


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Caro james lascia perdere che oggi le becchi  vai Silvio


----------



## Nick (25 Febbraio 2013)

LOMBARDIA - 66 su 9.233
CDX - 44,05%
CSX - 26,69%	
M5S - 12,56%
Monti - 11,67%
Ingroia - 1,04%
FARE - 1,41%


----------



## Re Ricardo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Nei sondaggi chi vota pdl non lo dice. Ecco perché questa sorpresa, almeno per il momento.


----------



## James Watson (25 Febbraio 2013)

i dati del ministero per il momento sembrano più in linea con gli istant poll rispetto alla proiezione


----------



## pennyhill (25 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> sto guardando anche io i dati del ministero dell'interno adesso, li trovate sul sito



http://elezioni.interno.it/senato/scrutini/20130224/S000000000.htm



- - - Aggiornato - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> sto guardando anche io i dati del ministero dell'interno adesso, li trovate sul sito



http://elezioni.interno.it/senato/scrutini/20130224/S000000000.htm


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sempre meglio ancora più avanti al senato il centrodestra


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

al senato siccome contano le regioni vi riassumo le situazioni di chi è in testa

abruzzo: silvio
basilicata: bersani
calabria: silvio
campania: silvio
emilia romagna: bersani
friuli: bersani
lazio: silvio
liguria: bersani
lombardia: silvio
marche: bersani
molise: silvio
piemonte: silvio
puglia: silvio
sardegna: bersani
sicilia: silvio
toscana: bersani
umbria: bersani
veneto: silvio

c'è poco da dire ci ritroveremo ilvio


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

E' da pazzi


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

al senato siccome contano le regioni vi riassumo le situazioni di chi è in testa

abruzzo: silvio
basilicata: bersani
calabria: silvio
campania: silvio
emilia romagna: bersani
friuli: bersani
lazio: silvio
liguria: bersani
lombardia: silvio
marche: bersani
molise: silvio
piemonte: silvio
puglia: silvio
sardegna: bersani
sicilia: silvio
toscana: bersani
umbria: bersani
veneto: silvio

c'è poco da dire ci ritroveremo ilvio


----------



## Solo (25 Febbraio 2013)

E' finita. Falliremo. Salterà l'euro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (25 Febbraio 2013)

Giannino non passa lo sbarramento. Tornerà a fare il magnifico rettore al MIT.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> al senato siccome contano le regioni vi riassumo le situazioni di chi è in testa
> 
> abruzzo: silvio
> basilicata: bersani
> ...



ah dimenticavo che grillo è secondo in tutte le regioni (ovvero davanti a bersani nelle regioni in cui vince silvio ed è davanti a silvio nelle regioni in cui sta vincendo bersani) per cui la vedo davvero dura che la situazione cambi, al senato finisce quasi sicuramente così


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)

dati reali al senato

Bersani 35%
nano 26
Grillo 25
Monti 9


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> dati reali al senato
> 
> Bersani 35%
> nano 26
> ...



Il problema è come dicevano sopra, è il conteggio dei seggi delle regioni... non ci pensavo prima pure io... Sarà un gran pastrocchio il prox governo


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> dati reali al senato
> 
> Bersani 35%
> nano 26
> ...


Scusate ma io non ci sto capendo più niente...non era in vantaggio il PDL?


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

si rischia una grande ingovernabilita' al Senato


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque solo Bersani poteva riuscire nell'impresa di resuscitare il nano, torniamo a bomba, l'inizio della fine è stata la sua vittoria alle primarie


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tutti e due pd vince.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

se avesse vinto renzi le primarie,poi avrebbe vinto a mani basse le politiche...moltissima gente credo che lo avrebbe votato, già solo per il fatto che si sarebbe trattato di un volto nuovo...


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io non ci sto capendo più niente...non era in vantaggio il PDL?



Quelli sono proiezioni, questi dati reali ma significa poco comunque perchè magari hanno iniziato gli scrutini solo delle regioni "rosse" mentre da proiezioni ed exit poll parecchie regioni chiave pare vadano al cd, tocca aspettare ancora


----------



## AndrasWave (25 Febbraio 2013)

Si torna a votare non ci sono dubbi.

Se il PD vuole vincere deve far fuori quella mummia di Bersani e mettere Renzi come leader e fare fuori Vendola.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Terza proiezione al Senato
*
31,9 pdl
28,7 pd*


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> se avesse vinto renzi le primarie,poi avrebbe vinto a mani basse le politiche...moltissima gente credo che lo avrebbe votato, già solo per il fatto che si sarebbe trattato di un volto nuovo...



Già solo per il fatto che Silvio forse non si ricandidava...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terza proiezione al Senato
> *
> 31,9 pdl
> 28,7 pd*


M5S 24,9 giusto?

Comunque solo Bersani poteva riuscire nell'impresa di farsi battere in questo modo


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

CAMERA:

pd 34,3

grillo: 25,7

pdl: 24

SENATO:

pd:33,1

pdl:28,8

grillo: 24,0


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

buone notizie dal molise, bersani sorpassa silvio... ora di regioni sono 9 a 9, senza considerare val d'aosta e trentino


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Già solo per il fatto che Silvio forse non si ricandidava...



ma poi io sono convinto che molti che hanno votato berlusconi lo hanno fatto per non dare un voto alla sinistra rappresentata da bersani mentre credo che anche con un berlusconi candidato per il centrodestra in tantissimi elettori del centrodestra avrebbero dato il loro voto a renzi


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Meglio Berlusconi???? MA NON DICIAMO FESSERIE....



Non meglio, molto meglio


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Boh, non si capisce nulla. Le proiezioni danno in vantaggio Berlusconi. Il ministro dell'Interno dà Bersani in vantaggio di 8 punti.

Mah


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

io piuttosto non capisco la disparità clamorosa tra sondaggi e proiezioni... il pdl è rimasto fisso al 31%... i voti son passati da PD a M5S

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, non si capisce nulla. Le proiezioni danno in vantaggio Berlusconi. Il ministro dell'Interno dà Bersani in vantaggio di 8 punti.
> 
> Mah



l'idea che mi son fatto è che le proiezioni facciano già il conteggio delle regioni... non tutte han lo stesso peso


----------



## Prinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

qui nel salernitano Grillo sta sbancando


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma le proiezioni su cosa si basano? No perchè secondo i dati reali il PD è avanti di parecchio.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Terza proiezione al Senato
> *
> 31,9 pdl
> 28,7 pd*


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] i dati REALI del ministero degli Interni sono diversi, al Senato:
Bersani al 34,63
Berlusconi al 27,13


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> *Senti*,va bene che la politica è al 70-75 % amministrare risorse,va bene che il movimento di Grillo ha un (non) programma economico francamente ridicolo
> 
> MA
> 
> ...


Cosa c'è? Le urla in piazza? I commercialisti inutili?


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, non si capisce nulla. Le proiezioni danno in vantaggio Berlusconi. Il ministro dell'Interno dà Bersani in vantaggio di 8 punti.
> 
> Mah



Il ministro legge i dati *reali*.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ineccepibile.
> Preferire gente collusa con la mafia a persone oneste è inconcepibile



Se sai cose che non sa la magistratura presentati nella prefettura del tuo paese


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vi prego. Va bene, chiunque abbia voluto votare Movimento ha mandato un messaggio chiaro: siete stanchi dei vecchi politici. Va bene, ok. Vi prego, vi scongiuro, vi SUPPLICO, per il bene comune: alle prossime elezioni (che a quanto pare saranno a breve) votate qualsiasi altra cosa. Vi PREGO. Il messaggio è arrivato, adesso facciamo i bambini grandi dai...


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il pdl raccoglie tanti punti percentuale, dai partitini minori del cavolo... per dire... il PD nei dati scrutinati è al 30%... il PDL al 20%.... ma sommando anche tutti i partitini inutili della coalizione viene fuori 34,6% csx e 27,1% cdx


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2013)

I dati reali a questo punto iniziale dello scrutinio in genere non sono indicativi. E' sempre stato così nelle scorse elezioni.

Sono le proiezioni che danno il peso effettivo dei voti, perchè tengono conto anche del progresso attuali dello spoglio (un esempio a caso, Emilia può essere al 60% dell oscrutinio e Veneto al 10%).


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma non è che il ministero tiene conto dei dati TOTALI e non regione per regione?

- - - Updated - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Cosa c'è? Le urla in piazza? I commercialisti inutili?



Perchè i commercialisti inutili?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

aggiornamento regioni: molise è tornato in testa pdl, calabria è passato avanti il pd, 9 a 9 per ora

abruzzo: silvio
basilicata: bersani
calabria: bersani
campania: silvio
emilia romagna: bersani
friuli: bersani
lazio: silvio
liguria: bersani
lombardia: silvio
marche: bersani
molise: silvio 
piemonte: silvio
puglia: silvio
sardegna: bersani
sicilia: silvio
toscana: bersani
umbria: bersani
veneto: silvio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo l'ultimo aggiornamento della Repubblica è testa a testa tra Pd e 5 Stelle per il lsecondo posto al Senato.
PDL+ Lega avanti.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dal Viminale Senato
Italia in complesso
Elettori: 42.271.344 - Sezioni pervenute: 13.711 su 60.431Dato aggiornato al 25/02/2013 - 17:26


Centro sinistra:	Totale coalizione voti 2.156.959 34,43%

Centro destra: Totale coalizione. voti 1.712.179 27,33%


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dai sondaggi che ho fatto tra i miei conoscenti, era più la gente che da pdl passava a m5s, piuttosto che dal pd al m5s... a livello nazionale non segue la stessa tendenza


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

bo non si capisce niente!!aspettiamo stasera e vediamo


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A questo punto ho già paura per le prossime elezioni. Ho troppa paura per i gormiti.



Personalmente voterei pure satana pur di non vedere il m5s al governo


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Nei sondaggi chi vota pdl non lo dice. Ecco perché questa sorpresa, almeno per il momento.



Verissimo, ma non è una novità. Come per la dc


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Personalmente voterei pure satana pur di non vedere il m5s al governo



+1, +2, +infinito.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

sorpasso di bersani anche in piemonte, 10 a 8 PD per ora... bisognerà aspettare fino alla fine


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Verissimo, ma non è una novità. Come per la dc



a quanto pare invece no... pdl sondaggi 31, proiezioni 31...


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

I dati reali sono bassi, le proiezioni non sbagliano di molto come i sondaggi, l imu alla fine ha pesato come si sapeva, godiamoci ste 200 euro perché saranno le ultime che spenderemo


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

*Quarta proiezione

PDL-altri 31.6 %
PD-Altri 29.2%
MV5- 24.7 %*


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma non è che il ministero tiene conto dei dati TOTALI e non regione per regione?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Ah beh, chiedilo a grillo, l'ha detto settimana scorsa


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dal Viminale Senato
> Italia in complesso
> Elettori: 42.271.344 - Sezioni pervenute: 13.711 su 60.431Dato aggiornato al 25/02/2013 - 17:26
> 
> ...


Per la legge elettorale che abbiamo questi dati valgono poco o nulla


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Quarta proiezione PD primo partito d'Italia, poi Movimento e PDL. Fa paura ma almeno non mi gela il sangue come prima.

- - - Updated - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ah beh, chiedilo a grillo, l'ha detto settimana scorsa



Ah, bene. Son contento. Quest'uomo guadagna posti su posti nella hit parade del mio cuore.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

alla camera PD saldamente in testa con 33,89% poi grillo 26,9% e pdl 23% 

2481 sezioni su 61446


----------



## Prinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Cioè qui in Campania B. è al 36% e il CX al 28%. IO non ho parole i dirigenti PD devono SCOMPARIRE ad iniziare a quel trappano di De Luca che ha truccatoa mani basse le primarie nel salernitano per far vincere Bersani (fatto evidente visto il flop del PD nel salernitano). Giuro che rifaccio la tessera e mi rimetto a far casino nel partito, tutto ciò è INAUDITO.


----------



## Solo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> +1, +2, +infinito.


+infinito.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> *Vi prego. Va bene, chiunque abbia voluto votare Movimento ha mandato un messaggio chiaro: siete stanchi dei vecchi politici. Va bene, ok. Vi prego, vi scongiuro, vi SUPPLICO, per il bene comune: alle prossime elezioni (che a quanto pare saranno a breve) votate qualsiasi altra cosa. Vi PREGO. Il messaggio è arrivato, adesso facciamo i bambini grandi dai...*



up


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

I senatori si assegnano su base regionale sta cosa ancora nn e' chiara , e alla camera sono state scrutinate 1/30 delle elezioni , e le prime che arrivano sono sempre quelle dell'Emilia sveglia


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dal ministero degli interni:

Camera:
BERSANI 33,97%
GRILLO 26,76%
BERLUSCONI 23,85%
MONTI 10,40%
INGROIA 2,24%
GIANNINO 1,12%

Senato:
BERSANI 33,62%
BERLUSCONI 28,20%
GRILLO 24,31%
MONTI 9,24%
INGROIA 1,71%
GIANNINO 0,94%


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

bene così dai


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Dal ministero degli interni:
> 
> Camera:
> BERSANI 33,97%
> ...



Beh,è un dato relativo e dipende dalle Regioni e conseguenti sezioni ove è iniziato lo scrutinio.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Si ma i dati reali contano 0. Dipende da come si prendono.

Se il PD ha l'80% in Emilia ma poi perde altre due regioni, conta niente.


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)

quasi tutte le regioni più importanti stanno andando al cd, il dato globale conta meno di zero


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Se vince il nano siamo spacciati.


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se vince il nano siamo spacciati.



dipende come vince, se le proiezioni sono attendibili paese ingovernabile e nuove elezioni


----------



## AndrasWave (25 Febbraio 2013)

Per il Senato la totalità vale zero.. Contano le regioni!

Ormai è chiaro che si andrà di nuovo a votare. 
L'effetto Grillo ha dato i suoi frutti. Il PD ha fallito un rigore a porta vuota. Se vince prende in mano una maggioranza troppo sottile.

Ripeto, Renzi deve entrare come leader del PD e questa legge elettorale deve sparire.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si ma i dati reali contano 0. Dipende da come si prendono.
> 
> Se il PD ha l'80% in Emilia ma poi perde altre due regioni, conta niente.



Infatti,meglio seguire le Proiezioni che si basano sul totale.Direi che il nano sta compiendo il solito miracolo sul fotofinish,aldilà di come finisca.


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> dipende come vince, se le proiezioni sono attendibili paese ingovernabile e nuove elezioni


credo sia l'ipotesi piu' probabile


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2013)

PD da ROTFL come al solito,ma la zappa se la sono tirata sui piedi da soli.
Con Renzi al posto di Gargamella avrebbero vinto in scioltezza.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Al senato vince il centrodestra su base regionale , della camera me ne frego intanto il centrosinistra nn può governare


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Al senato vince il centrodestra su base regionale , della camera me ne frego intanto il centrosinistra nn può governare



Guarda che c'è poco da esultare a prescindere da chi vuoi che vinca perchè cosi siamo ingovernabili. Il che vuol dire nuove elezioni e altri soldi spesi.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ho una paura f-o-t-ttttt---- che le prossime elezioni le vincano i gormiti.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guarda che c'è poco da esultare a prescindere da chi vuoi che vinca perchè cosi siamo ingovernabili. Il che vuol dire nuove elezioni e altri soldi spesi.



Eh no perché se vinceva il centrosinistra mi attivavano altre imposte sulla testa e io mi sono stufato , io guardo alla sostanza


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ho una paura f-o-t-ttttt---- che le prossime elezioni le vincano i gormiti.



In generale la vedo male, molto male.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;133592 ha scritto:


> CAMERA:
> 
> pd 29,7
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Al senato fare discorsi su base nazionale Vale meno di 0

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Al senato fare discorsi su base nazionale Vale meno di 0 , tg1 proiezioni senato 70% nei seggi vince il centrodestra , e centrosinistra più monti nn fanno il centrodestra , il dato e' questo stop .


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque l'hanno fatto ancora, il pd è un partito davvero ridicolo


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il peggior centro-sx d'Europa


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque l'hanno fatto ancora, il pd è un partito davvero ridicolo


se le primarie fossero andate diversamente e non quello pseudo finto ballottaggio ,il risultato sarebbe stato mooolto diverso


----------



## Nick (25 Febbraio 2013)

Colpa del CSX? La colpa è di chi ha votato Berlusconi piuttosto


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> PD da ROTFL come al solito,ma la zappa se la sono tirata sui piedi da soli.
> Con Renzi al posto di *Gargamella *avrebbero vinto in scioltezza.





Peccato Renzi mi piaceva


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque l'hanno fatto ancora, il pd è un partito davvero ridicolo



Bastava Renzi al posto di Bersani.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il peggior centro-sx d'Europa



Ehmm qui da noi in Danimarca il centrosinistra è un didastro


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2013)

Si sa se Rivera entra al Senato?


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> Colpa del CSX? La colpa è di chi ha votato Berlusconi piuttosto



Conosco un sacco di gente che sarebbe passata volentieri da Berlusca a Renzi,anche a costo di votare PD.


----------



## Solo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Bersani e tutto l'apparato PD + Vendola fuori dalla palle. Dentro Renzi e che dio ce la mandi buona. 

La scelta è tra il disastro totale ed il commissariamento della troika.


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per la legge elettorale che abbiamo questi dati valgono poco o nulla



anzi probabilmente i seggi del pdl saranno maggiori di quelli del pd, cmq senza alleanze chiunque vinca alla camera non potrà governare


----------



## robs91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo un paese senza speranze.Ci meritiamo la troika davvero.


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> Colpa del CSX? La colpa è di chi ha votato Berlusconi piuttosto



.


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> anzi probabilmente i seggi del pdl saranno maggiori di quelli del pd, cmq senza alleanze chiunque vinca alla camera non potrà governare



Secondo i dati parziali:

Silvio 121 seggi - Bersani 94 seggi


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi e' in ogni caso il vero vincitore veramente un leader l'ha appena detto casini in campagna elettorale e' imbattibile


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Berlusconi e' in ogni caso il vero vincitore veramente un leader l'ha appena detto casini in campagna elettorale e' imbattibile



in un paese di c... basta ridarti una tassa con i soldi tuoi e ti votano


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Prinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il peggior centro-sx d'Europa



Ringraziamo Di Pietro e la sua cricca per questo.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vedere Gad Lerner che rosica e' il mio regalo di oggi


----------



## The P (25 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque per i Berlusconiani c'è poco da andare fieri.

La differenza l'anno fatta tutti gli anziani che hanno ricevuto la lettera e che hanno sentito la storia dell'IMU.

Questi, hanno sentito la parola "rimborso", ma di politica non sanno un accidente. Non sanno neanche se Berlusconi è di destra o di sinistra.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

berlusconi non vince proprio un bel niente... andate a vedervi i dettagli dei voti... se berlusconi ha questo leggero vantaggio è solo perchè in coalizione ha 20 partitini diversi... il PDL in se ha una media del 20% contro il 26-27% del PD


edit ho sbagliato dati

28% pd
21% pdl


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Secondo i dati parziali:
> 
> Silvio 121 seggi - Bersani 94 seggi


Dove hai trovato i dati sui seggi?


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Più sento rosicare più godo


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dove hai trovato i dati sui seggi?



Sentiti prima a La7, ma erano relativi alle proiezioni di quel momento.


----------



## Rossonero Non Evoluto (25 Febbraio 2013)

Paese ingovernabile, Berlusconi ha preso una marea di voti....

Meno male che mi trasferisco.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rossonero Non Evoluto ha scritto:


> Paese ingovernabile, Berlusconi ha preso una marea di voti....
> 
> Meno male che mi trasferisco.



Hai una stanza in più?


----------



## Solo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma cosa godete? Con questi risultati o falliamo o arriva la troika. C'è da piangere.


----------



## Brain84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Al mio seggio ha stravinto Il M5S, ma proprio una cosa senza nemmeno starci a pensare.

Ma andremo al ballottaggio sicuro. Ci rivediamo a Maggio ragazzi


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque il premio di maggioranza PDL in sicilia non è più tanto sicuro, Grillo è in nettissima rimonta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ma cosa godete? Con questi risultati o falliamo o arriva la troika. C'è da piangere.


Fin quando i Berlusconiani saranno a piede libero...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Fin quando i Berlusconiani saranno a piede libero...



Mi hanno detto che a Napoli è andata a votare pochissima gente 



Ed hanno anche votato Berlusca


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Mi hanno detto che a Napoli è andata a votare pochissima gente
> 
> 
> 
> Ed hanno anche votato Berlusca


Io mi dissocio intellettualmente dai miei concittadini da tempi non sospetti.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

La 7 prime proiezioni alla camera testa a testa Berlusca -Bersani siamo li


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2013)

PDL vincitore al Senato...noi Italiani non impariamo mai, ci meritiamo ogni sciagura possibile.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io mi dissocio intellettualmente dai miei concittadini da tempi non sospetti.



Si vede che conosco gli unici napoletani seri allora io


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

oddio berlusconi premier non ne ho la forza di nuovo


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dal sito del Ministero:

CAMERA
Bersani 32,36%
Berlusconi 26,19
Grillo 25,86%
Monti 10,24%
Ingroia 2,28%
Giannino 1,17%

SENATO
Bersani 32,51%
Berlusconi 26,69%
Grillo 24,01%
Monti 9,11%
Ingroia 1,82%
Giannino 0,89 %

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Intanto dietro Giannino c'è tale Ulli Mair, leader del partito Die Freiheitlichen, partito sudtirolese e anti-italiano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si vede che conosco gli unici napoletani seri allora io


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

CAMERA:

pd 30,6

pdl: 28,0

grillo: 25,5



SENATO:

pd:31,9

pdl:30,3

grillo:23,8


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Godo per fini e casini , nn valete un unghia di Berlusconi , cmq la vittoria e' di Berlusconi e grillo lo dice sansonetti lo dice Mentana lo dicono tutti


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

chiunque voglia governare,senza Grillo non lo potra' fare,questo e' chiarissimo


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Proiezione camera 15% Bersani 29,5 Berlusconi 28,5 grillo 26


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

L'Italia deve vergognarsi. La legge elettorale è scandalosa e sono d'accordo, ma rivotare di nuovo Berlusconi significa veramente che a quanto pare agli italiani tutto lo schifo che c'è e che da 20 anni ci sta in questo paese gli sta bene così. Tuttavia era facilmente prevedibile l'ingovernabilità, torneremo alle urne a Maggio.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

O elezioni subito o governo di larghe intese pd-pdl, si poteva anche fare a meno di farle ste elezioni

Oscar al miglior partito m5s, Oscar al miglior protagonista politico a berlusconi


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

potete farmi un riassunto della situazione che non ci sto più capendo un tubo?


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> potete farmi un riassunto della situazione che non ci sto più capendo un tubo?



Sia alla camera che al senato le percentuali di differenza sono irrisorie tra csx e cdx

Al senato Berlusconi è davanti col numero di seggi (grazie alla legge elettorale che assegna i posti in base ai risultati regionali), pur senza avere la maggioranza assoluta. O si mettono d'accordo Berlusconi e Bersani oppure non si fa nulla

Alla camera per adesso è davanti Bersani ma di molto poco


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sia alla camera che al senato le percentuali di differenza sono irrisorie tra csx e cdx
> 
> Al senato Berlusconi è davanti col numero di seggi (grazie alla legge elettorale che assegna i posti in base ai risultati regionali), pur senza avere la maggioranza assoluta. O si mettono d'accordo Berlusconi e Bersani oppure non si fa nulla
> 
> Alla camera per adesso è davanti Bersani ma di molto poco



ma questi sono i dati reali?


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Si


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Febbraio 2013)

pdl vince al senato ormai scontato  pd forse ce la fa alla camera


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

chiunque vinca non riuscirà comunque a governare...


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma quando crepa per voi il nano? Ormai è l'unica speranza.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Per la 7 proiezioni camera 55% c'è meno di un punto tra Berlusca e Bersani a favore di Bersani 0,8


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> chiunque voglia governare,senza Grillo non lo potra' fare,questo e' chiarissimo



Eh si, speriamo che PD e M5S come prima cosa si alleino per cambiare la legge elettorale.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma quando crepa per voi il nano? Ormai è l'unica speranza.



Non è colpa di Berlusconi se la sinistra non vale niente


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Eh si, speriamo che PD e M5S come prima cosa si alleino per cambiare la legge elettorale.



Si, credeteci


----------



## prd7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque mi sembra che al senato bisogna avere 158 seggi. Impossibile raggiungerli.
Votazioni di nuovo, ma si rischia di entrare in un vortice... se non si cambia legge elettorale.


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si, credeteci


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> O elezioni subito o governo di larghe intese pd-pdl, si poteva anche fare a meno di farle ste elezioni
> 
> Oscar al miglior partito m5s, Oscar al miglior protagonista politico a berlusconi



Analisi perfetta e super partes


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Io spero vivamente che questa ennesima batosta convinca definitivamente la classe dirigente del PD a levarsi di mezzo. Vent'anni di ingloriosi e vergognosi fallimenti. Se per Maggio (il governo di larghe intese PD-PDL non ci credo neanche se lo vedo) mettono Renzi hanno il mio voto perchè sia Grillo che Berlusconi mi fanno paura.


----------



## Tobi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Primo partito alla camera m5s


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Non è colpa di Berlusconi se la sinistra non vale niente


Su questo concordo, han fatto di tutto per perderle ste elezioni, ma ciò non toglie che confido in una rapida dipartita di B che male non farà.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

L'unica vera speranza è che finalmente Pd e PDL collaborino per salvare questo strac di Paese.


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'unica vera speranza è che finalmente Pd e PDL collaborino per salvare questo strac di Paese.



Speriamo di no: è il paese il problema. Se un partito propone di tagliarti la spesa è già tanto se supera Forza Nuova. Pure uno con il carisma e la coerenza di Ron Paul avrebbe difficoltà a superare lo sbarramento.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il PD è qualcosa di scandaloso.S'è fatto rosicare circa 10 punti percentuali dal nano nelle ultime settimane.Bersani diventi un eremita,ne beneficerebbero tutti.


----------



## prd7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il PD è qualcosa di scandaloso.S'è fatto rosicare circa 10 punti percentuali dal nano nelle ultime settimane.Bersani diventi un eremita,ne beneficerebbero tutti.



Non avete capito nulla, è stato il movimento a succhiare tutti i voti al PD.
Alla fine circa il 70% degli elettori NON ha votato per Berlusconi, è solo il porcellum che permette a Berlusconi di controllare il senato


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'unica vera speranza è che finalmente Pd e PDL collaborino per salvare questo strac di Paese.



Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo. In teoria in un paese normale un governo di larghe intese sarebbe pure possibile e dovuto vista la situazione in cui ci troviamo, ma per i partiti sarebbe un disastro dal punto di vista dell'immagine. Un eventuale governo Berlusconi con Bersani ministro (!!!) sarebbe la morte definitiva per il PD per dire.


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

se il nuovo pd è renzi allora se c'era una speranza che li avrei votati a nuove elezioni svanisce


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Le colpe di Gargamella arrivano fino a un certo punto. Poi c'è """l'ingenuità""" degli elettori, che si fanno abbindolare (come al solito) dalle solite promesse


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Beh ma alla fine "vince" pd


----------



## Nick (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Le colpe di Gargamella arrivano fino a un certo punto. Poi c'è """l'ingenuità""" degli elettori, che si fanno abbindolare (come al solito) dalle solite promesse



Quoto pienamente


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo. In teoria in un paese normale un governo di larghe intese sarebbe pure possibile e dovuto vista la situazione in cui ci troviamo, ma per i partiti sarebbe un disastro dal punto di vista dell'immagine. Un eventuale governo Berlusconi con Bersani ministro (!!!) sarebbe la morte definitiva per il PD per dire.



L'ideologia in politica è stata sepolta (o almeno dovrebbe esserlo) nel 2007.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Non avete capito nulla, è stato il movimento a succhiare tutti i voti al PD.



E dire che fino a ieri tutti davano dei berluscones a quelli che votavano m5s.....


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Mezzo punto dai Berlusca fai il numero !!!!


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> L'ideologia in politica è stata sepolta (o almeno dovrebbe esserlo) nel 2007.



Sono il primo a dirlo e sostenerlo, ma stiamo sempre parlando dell'Italia. Di conseguenza anche le cose teoricamente più ovvie come questa vanno a farsi benedire.


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi si è ricandidato solo per sfuggire ai processi, l'unico suo obiettivo era questo, con l'abolizione del lodo alfano gli va meglio l'ingovernabilità e fare nuove elezioni che vincere, si andrà avanti col fatto che è in campagna elettorale e quindi non potrà andare alle udienze...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Le colpe di Gargamella arrivano fino a un certo punto. Poi c'è """l'ingenuità""" degli elettori, che si fanno abbindolare (come al solito) dalle solite promesse



Il fallimento del PD è all'80% colpa di Bersani e della cricca del suo partito che ha fatto ostracismo verso Renzi, che nel bene o nel male avrebbe rappresentato qualcosa di nuovo e avrebbe fatto vincere il PD senza patemi.
Poi il caso monte paschi ha dato il colpo di grazia.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

c'è da dire che da quando berlusconi è sceso in campo nuovamente il centrodestra ha preso il volo!senza di lui penso che avrebbero preso una mazzata sonora


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque in molti state sottovalutando quanto la legge elettorale sia stata decisiva per portarci in questa situazione imho. Il Porcellum è una legge fatta APPOSITAMENTE per portare all'ingovernabilità.


----------



## prd7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Comunque in molti state sottovalutando quanto la legge elettorale sia stata decisiva per portarci in questa situazione imho. Il Porcellum è una legge fatta APPOSITAMENTE per portare all'ingovernabilità.



Quando lo dico io...
Alla fine circa il 70% degli elettori NON ha votato per Berlusconi, è solo il porcellum che permette s Berlusconi di controllare il senato


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Quando lo dico io...
> Alla fine circa il 70% degli elettori NON ha votato per Berlusconi, è solo il porcellum che permette s Berlusconi di controllare il senato



Secondo l'ultima proiezione di Tecné:
CDX 122
CSX 121
MONTI 9
M5S 56

Ingovernabilità TOTALE.


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si, credeteci



Difatti è una speranza, cioè che quelli del M5S abbiano buonsenso e mettano da parte i vari proclami di indipendenza allenadosi col PD almeno sulla riforma elettorale.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Si torna a votare, punto.

E le ha perse il PD, non presentando Renzi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Oddio le prime proiezioni della Camera danno PD e PDL vicinissimi


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Santo cielo se si rivota ho una paura folle dei gormiti. Folle.


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si torna a votare, punto.
> 
> E le ha perse il PD, non presentando Renzi.


ora mi attendo le dimissioni del piacentino


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si torna a votare, punto.
> 
> E le ha perse il PD, non presentando Renzi.



Si, però ragazzi qua serve una nuova legge elettorale assolutamente. Finchè resta il Porcellum non andiamo mai da nessuna parte.


----------



## prd7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Se non si fa legge elettorale si rischia un vortice senza fine oppure vincerà grillo. E lì saranno dolori.


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Santo cielo se si rivota ho una paura folle dei gormiti. Folle.



Io voglio vivamente sperare che il Pd presenti Renzi, perchè se no la vedo veramente veramente brutta.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Movimento 56 e Monti 9. Meritiamo di fallire.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E dire che fino a ieri tutti davano dei berluscones a quelli che votavano m5s.....



In Italia la maggioranza è sempre stata di centro destra, il 15/18%minimo dei voto del m5s viene da li


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Difatti è una speranza, cioè che quelli del M5S abbiano buonsenso e mettano da parte i vari proclami di indipendenza allenadosi col PD almeno sulla riforma elettorale.



Non ti preoccupare che se il PD propone una legge seria il m5s la vota. Basta vedere come sta andando la sicilia dove crocetta ha pure fatto i complimenti al m5s.
Se le proposte sono serie il m5s le vota, altrimenti picche.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Quando lo dico io...
> Alla fine circa il 70% degli elettori NON ha votato per Berlusconi, è solo il porcellum che permette s Berlusconi di controllare il senato


Il 70% (degli elettori poi, non di tutti gli italiani) non ha votato per Berlusconi e il 68% non ha votato per Bersani


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare che se il PD propone una legge seria il m5s la vota. Basta vedere come sta andando la sicilia dove crocetta ha pure fatto i complimenti al m5s.
> Se le proposte sono serie il m5s le vota, altrimenti picche.


Un conto è una proposta, un'altra cosa è una alleanza


----------



## Dexter (25 Febbraio 2013)

scusate mi fate chiarezza? in giro vedo tutte percentuali discordanti. chi è in vantaggio alla camera? chi al senato?


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Incredibile come il PD sia riuscito a perdere queste elezioni. Non pensavo che potessero arrivare fino a questo punto. Mi hanno smentito.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il 70% (degli elettori poi, non di tutti gli italiani) non ha votato per Berlusconi e il 68% non ha votato per Bersani



Infatti,sembra che il MV5 abbia tolto voti esclusivamente al PD.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Non ti preoccupare che se il PD propone una legge seria il m5s la vota. Basta vedere come sta andando la sicilia dove crocetta ha pure fatto i complimenti al m5s.
> Se le proposte sono serie il m5s le vota, altrimenti picche.



Ma per seria intendi tipo abolire equitalia oppure uscire dall'euro?


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Un conto è una proposta, un'altra cosa è una alleanza



anche perchè prima di tutto per entrare nella pienezza dei poteri per fare riforme del genere bisogna dare la fiducia al governo


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Nuove proiezioni, stavolta dall'istituto Piepoli.
Stima senatori con un campione dell'89,3%
CSX 105
CDX 113
M5S 63
MONTI 20

Peggio mi sento


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

L'unica speranza (anche se minima visto i voti al senato in lombardia) è che in lombardia vinca ambrosoli, a quel punto la lega si stacca definitivamente


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il vero FAIL di queste elezioni è Bersani ... Che fallito perdente del c


----------



## prd7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

IO odio la politica fatta con il culto delle personalità, io voto il programma del partito, non BERSANI, non GIANNINO ecc...


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> scusate mi fate chiarezza? in giro vedo tutte percentuali discordanti. chi è in vantaggio alla camera? chi al senato?



senato al nano, testa a testa alla camera


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il senato rimane ingovernabile, anche se Belrusconi vincesse alla camera saremmo a punto e a capo


----------



## prd7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il senato rimane ingovernabile, anche se Belrusconi vincesse alla camera saremmo a punto e a capo



Esattamente, l'unica soluzione sono le rielezioni o un alleanza M5S e PD che credo sia infattibilissima.


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza (anche se minima visto i voti al senato in lombardia) è che in lombardia vinca ambrosoli, a quel punto la lega si stacca definitivamente



Maroni è uno zerbino e non credo lo possa fare. Hai presente la parodia di Crozza? Quella è la realtà.


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

larghe intese pd pdl ...e si rivota


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Siamo in una situazione pericolosissima comunque. Io mi auguro che questi folli, semmai si dovesse andare a votare di nuovo, si mettano almeno d'accordo su una legge elettorale seria perchè altrimenti non ne usciamo più.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> IO odio la politica fatta con il culto delle personalità, io voto il programma del partito, non BERSANI, non GIANNINO ecc...



Il problema è che il programma lo attuano poi le persone...
L'esempio più evidente?
La legge sul conflitto di interessi che è nel programma del pd dal paleolitico, ma mai realizzata quando c'è stata l'opportunità di farla.
Uno vota il programma, ma se poi alla dimostrazione dei fatti le persone non lo fanno che si fa?


----------



## Nick (25 Febbraio 2013)

Se si tornasse a votare il centrosinistra dovrebbe mettere leader Renzi e allearsi con Ingroia, il tutto IMHO


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Non dimentichiamoci che c'è di mezzo anche l'elezione del presidente della repubblica a Maggio


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

CAMERA:

pd 30,1

pdl: 28,5

grillo: 25,4



SENATO:

pd:31,7

pdl:30,5

grillo:23,7


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION], secondo te è fattibile un'intesa tra PD e M5S per fare:

-legge elettorale;
-legge anti corruzione 
-legge sul conflitto di interessi con ripristino del falso in bilancio.

Per poi tornare alle urne?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> L'unica speranza (anche se minima visto i voti al senato in lombardia) è che in lombardia vinca ambrosoli, a quel punto la lega si stacca definitivamente



In lombardia il pdl e la lega al senato hanno dato quasi 10 punti al pd, non so quindi quante speranze ci siano...
Questa cosa è disarmante, dopo tutti gli scandali che ci sono stati mi pare inverosimile un tale successo di elettorato.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

A questo punto comunque possiamo dire: Fini, Di Pietro, Ingroia, Crosetto, La russa fuori dal parlamento italiano


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A questo punto comunque possiamo dire: Fini, Di Pietro, Ingroia, Crosetto, La russa fuori dal parlamento italiano



non ci mancheranno di certo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION], secondo te è fattibile un'intesa tra PD e M5S per fare:
> 
> -legge elettorale;
> -legge anti corruzione con ripristino del falso in bilancio.
> ...



Ne sono abbastanza convinto, il problema è che sono altrettanto certo che se si proverà a fare una legge elettorale il PD cercherà di dialogare col PDL e non col m5s.



Livestrong ha scritto:


> A questo punto comunque possiamo dire: Fini, Di Pietro, Ingroia, Crosetto, La russa fuori dal parlamento italiano



Anche casini mi pare, solo per la sua uscita bisogna gioire un po'.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A questo punto comunque possiamo dire: Fini, Di Pietro, Ingroia, Crosetto, La russa fuori dal parlamento italiano



Qualche nota positiva c'è sempre.


----------



## Hell Krusty (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A questo punto comunque possiamo dire: Fini, Di Pietro, Ingroia, Crosetto, La russa fuori dal parlamento italiano



Crosetto e La Russa purtroppo no, FdI, quelli che hanno abbandonato il pdl perchè hanno avuto le palle, sono in coalizione col pdl...


----------



## Brain84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Comuqnue come avevo previsto il M5S sta tra il 20 e 25%


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A questo punto comunque possiamo dire: Fini, Di Pietro, Ingroia, Crosetto, La russa fuori dal parlamento italiano



Almeno una gioia c'è.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ne sono abbastanza convinto, il problema è che sono altrettanto certo che se si proverà a fare una legge elettorale il PD cercherà di dialogare col PDL e non col m5s.



Intendo dire che se il PD volesse invece parlare col M5S, Grillo sarebbe aperto a farlo?


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che se il PD volesse invece parlare col M5S, Grillo sarebbe aperto a farlo?


credo sia piu' facile un governo di responsabilita' tra PD e PDL


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Crosetto e La Russa purtroppo no, FdI, quelli che hanno abbandonato il pdl perchè hanno avuto le palle, sono in coalizione col pdl...



Si ma non hanno il 2%


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ne sono abbastanza convinto, il problema è che sono altrettanto certo che se si proverà a fare una legge elettorale il PD cercherà di dialogare col PDL e non col m5s.
> 
> 
> 
> Anche casini mi pare, solo per la sua uscita bisogna gioire un po'.


Casini è capolista al senato per monti


----------



## Dexter (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Intendo dire che se il PD volesse invece *urlare* col M5S, Grillo sarebbe aperto a farlo?


parlare? chi,grillo?


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

*Bersani ha perso anche nel suo paese natale (Bettola). Rendiamoci conto...*


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bersani ha perso anche nel suo paese natale (Bettola). Rendiamoci conto...*



ahahahahahahah!pure io se mi presentassi nel mio paese vincerei!


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bersani ha perso anche nel suo paese natale (Bettola). Rendiamoci conto...*



Dopo una simile batosta una persona seria si dimetterebbe immediatamente dalla sua carica di segretario.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bersani ha perso anche nel suo paese natale (Bettola). Rendiamoci conto...*



Beh....


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dopo una simile batosta una persona seria si dimetterebbe immediatamente dalla sua carica di segretario.



Infatti credo proprio che il Bersani politico sia morto quest'oggi. Verrà candidato Renzi per le prossime elezioni, ma non otterrà il successo che avrebbe ottenuto se lo avessero candidato subito.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Infatti credo proprio che il Bersani politico sia morto quest'oggi. Verrà candidato Renzi per le prossime elezioni, ma non otterrà il successo che avrebbe ottenuto se lo avessero candidato subito.



gli basterà comunque per vincere senza troppi problemi


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Renzi (che a me non piace per nulla) avrebbe vinto a mani basse.


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Infatti credo proprio che il Bersani politico sia morto quest'oggi. Verrà candidato Renzi per le prossime elezioni, ma non otterrà il successo che avrebbe ottenuto se lo avessero candidato subito.



Spero vivamente che vada come dici te.


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Renzi (che a me non piace per nulla) avrebbe vinto a mani basse.


infatti,e Berlusconi non avrebbe nemmeno scatenato quella campagna elettorale mediatica che ha fatto,Renzi avrebbe fatto cappotto


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma è esclusa la possibilità che il PDL la spunti anche alla camera vero?


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> gli basterà comunque per vincere senza troppi problemi


Se fosse ora al posto di Bersani come candidato si, ora non lo so. Occhio ai 5 stelle e mai dare per morto B. Lo stiamo vedendo.


Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma è esclusa la possibilità che il PDL la spunti anche alla camera vero?



Ormai non darei per scontato nulla.


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

sottolineo comunque che se il centrodestra è dove è ora è solo grazie alla campagna elettorale messa in atto da berlusconi..non ha sbagliato un colpo praticamente!con alfano avrebbe preso il 10% il centrodestra imho


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma è esclusa la possibilità che il PDL la spunti anche alla camera vero?


Eh cavolo, erano 300 e passa seggi a 100 e passa.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sottolineo comunque che se il centrodestra è dove è ora è solo grazie alla campagna elettorale messa in atto da berlusconi..non ha sbagliato un colpo praticamente!con alfano avrebbe preso il 10% il centrodestra imho



Tanto merito l'ha pure santoro


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Tanto merito l'ha pure santoro



mah non credo sinceramente...in fondo la maggior parte degli italiani vota a caso e non sa minimamente quello che propongono i diversi partiti e non credo che molta gente si sia fatta influenzare da quell'intervista...


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

*Bersani resta a casa, non va in sede e diserta la conferenza*


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

che fallito bersani


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bersani resta a casa, non va in sede e diserta la conferenza*


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sottolineo comunque che se il centrodestra è dove è ora è solo grazie alla campagna elettorale messa in atto da berlusconi..non ha sbagliato un colpo praticamente!con alfano avrebbe preso il 10% il centrodestra imho



in un Paese del genere solo uno così può guadagnare voti con una campagna elettorale ridicola


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bersani resta a casa, non va in sede e diserta la conferenza*



questo e' vergognoso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sarà una idiozia, ma per me al successo in lombardia un po' ha contribuito pure la vittoria del Milan sul Barca....


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bersani resta a casa, non va in sede e diserta la conferenza*



CHe fallito


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bersani resta a casa, non va in sede e diserta la conferenza*



Doveva restarci già tempo fa. E' il principale artefice, insieme alla vecchia guardia, di questa clamorosa sconfitta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;133826 ha scritto:


> CAMERA:
> 
> pd 29,8
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bersani resta a casa, non va in sede e diserta la conferenza*



occupato a smacchiare il suo giaguaro?


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Bersani resta a casa, non va in sede e diserta la conferenza*



Bersano autoflagellati.


----------



## Doctore (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> in un Paese del genere solo uno così può guadagnare voti con una campagna elettorale ridicola


Non e' l unico...grillo non e' da meno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2013)

Bersani fa quasi pena.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2013)

Gargamella sta cercando i suoi puffi


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

[MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION] sei andato a votare in Danimarca??!


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Dunque: domani (o dopodomani, o nei prossimi giorni) Napolitano dà l'incarico a a Bersani. E poi? Agonia fino alle prossime elezioni?


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dunque: domani (o dopodomani, o nei prossimi giorni) Napolitano dà l'incarico a a Bersani. E poi? Agonia fino alle prossime elezioni?



perche' perdere tempo quando una maggioranza nemmeno c'e'


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

ma quindi il premier dovrebbe essere bersani giusto?


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma quindi il premier dovrebbe essere bersani giusto?



In teoria...


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> perche' perdere tempo quando una maggioranza nemmeno c'e'



Siamo in Italia!


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dunque: domani (o dopodomani, o nei prossimi giorni) Napolitano dà l'incarico a a Bersani. E poi? Agonia fino alle prossime elezioni?



Dà l'incarico a Gargamella che cercherà di convincere uno dei due partiti (Pdl e M5S) di fare un governo di coalizione. Ovviamente non si farà nulla ed allora si andrà a votare. Finiamo come la Grecia che hanno fatto due elezioni politiche nel giro di 2 mesi.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Dà l'incarico a Gargamella che cercherà di convincere uno dei due partiti (Pdl e M5S) di fare un governo di coalizione. Ovviamente non si farà nulla ed allora si andrà a votare. Finiamo come la Grecia che hanno fatto due elezioni politiche nel giro di 2 mesi.



Esatto, stavo pensando la stessa cosa proprio ora. Lì c'era Alba Dorata. Qui Grillo...


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Febbraio 2013)

nuove elezioni=arriva un centrocampista forte a giugno


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto, stavo pensando la stessa cosa proprio ora. Lì c'era Alba Dorata. Qui Grillo...



Solo che li Alba Dorata raggiunse "appena" il 7%, mentre qui Grillo ha il 25%. Ed inoltre l'attuale governo greco, del popolare Samaras, ha trovato l'intesa coi socialisti perché anche alle seconde elezioni non aveva la maggioranza assoluta in Parlamento (in Grecia c'è una sola camera).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque la camera è ancora in bilico, il PD è in vantaggio di un punto, in teoria berlusconi potrebbe beccarsi la maggioranza alla camera


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto, stavo pensando la stessa cosa proprio ora. Lì c'era Alba Dorata. Qui Grillo...


Nuovo asse M5S-Alba Dorata, poi dopo due giorni arrivano gli USA e la Grecia e l'Italia vengono cancellate dalle cartine geografiche: fino alla pianura diventa Baviera, il Piemonte diventa Francia, il Triveneto diventa Slovenia, Stato Pontificio al centro e fino alla Campania veniamo aggregati alla Tunisia, Sardegna alla Spagna


----------



## Miro (25 Febbraio 2013)

Quanto durerebbe il governo se vincesse il PDL? secondo me meno di 2 mesi...


----------



## esjie (25 Febbraio 2013)

Rivoluzione Civile 2% rotfl  Io non voto più


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> *fino alla pianura diventa Baviera,* il Piemonte diventa Francia, il Triveneto diventa Slovenia, Stato Pontificio al centro e fino alla Campania veniamo aggregati alla Tunisia, Sardegna alla Spagna



Dove si firma?

PS: All [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] viene un coccolone


----------



## tamba84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

ricordatevi che finchè cambian la legge elettorale le cose non cambiano


----------



## Hammer (25 Febbraio 2013)

Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ricordatevi che finchè cambian la legge elettorale le cose non cambiano



Quoto


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> ricordatevi che finchè cambian la legge elettorale le cose non cambiano



Pensare che la corte costituzionale ha impedito il referendum su questa legge elettorale un anno fa...


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

*Le prime dichiarazioni di Grillo:"Riconsegnare a Berlusconi il Paese per sei mesi o un anno credo sia un crimine contro la galassia"*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Febbraio 2013)

non avrei mai immaginato di rimpiangere Renzi...


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Febbraio 2013)

Moratti minimo in confronto a Bersani & Co. è un VINCENTE


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Camera Reali:
*
PD 29,8%
PDL 28,8%
*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Moratti minimo in confronto a Bersani & Co. è un VINCENTE


quoto


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Pd avanti dello 0,9 % alla Camera..sul filo di lana


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Che squallore il pd che vuol raccattare voti al senato .... Squallore altro che il Berlusca


----------



## #Dodo90# (25 Febbraio 2013)

Concedetemi quattro considerazioni:

1. A buona parte degli italiani piace prenderlo in ****

2. La legge elettorale fa schifo

3. Bersani non è stato in grado si fare campagna elettorale. Partiva con un grande vantaggio, ha fatto proposte serie, ma non ha l'appeal del nano e del comico. Non ha capito che agli italiani piace essere illusi.

4. Siamo ufficialmente nella *****. Lo spead schizzerà e magari ci sarà bisogno di altre manovre. Si rischia di finire come Spagna è addirittura Grecia.


Ci vuole una nuova legge elettorale per tornare a votare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Pd avanti dello 0,9 % alla Camera..sul filo di lana



Se il PDL vince anche alla camera possiamo anche chiudere il mondo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Febbraio 2013)

Bersari the winner


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se il PDL vince anche alla camera possiamo anche chiudere il mondo.



Non avrebbero comunque i numeri per governare. Allo stato attuale, a meno di alleanze particolari, si torna a votare tra qualche mese.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

*La differenza tra PD e PDL alla Camera ora è solo 0,8% 
*


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

0,7 e manca un pezzo della Lombardia , stavate per perdere anche sto giro , ma cosa volete governare ritiratevi


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

forse non avete capito che il risultato della camera è totalmente ininfluente, chiunque vinca senza alleanza con il M5s non c'è la fiducia


----------



## Liuke (25 Febbraio 2013)

Tornato circa 20 min fa dai seggi....sto dilaniato lol le ultime info?? come siamo messi? 
penso comunue che si tornerà a votare a breve viste le previsioni...


----------



## prd7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

A principe ma che stai a di?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Se il PDL vince anche alla camera possiamo anche chiudere il mondo.


Ma anche ammesso che il PD vinca... come può governare con quella maggioranza esigua?


----------



## Hell Krusty (25 Febbraio 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Concedetemi quattro considerazioni:
> 
> 1. A buona parte degli italiani piace prenderlo in ****
> 
> ...


Completamente d'accordo... Soprattutto per quanto riguarda la campagna elettorale... Bersani non è mai stato carismatico, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare per guadagnare voti? Inventare *******, come il rimborso IMU, o andare nelle piazze a sfanculare tutti gli altri? La campagna elettorale seria non funziona in Italia...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma anche ammesso che il PD vinca... come può governare con quella maggioranza esigua?



Si ok ma dopo aver vinto al senato se vince alla camera vedrai che il nano farà di tutti per andare avanti.


----------



## Hell Krusty (25 Febbraio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma anche ammesso che il PD vinca... come può governare con quella maggioranza esigua?


Beh è sicuramente più probabile un sostegno al PD che al PdL da parte del M5S... Almeno per qualche riforma fondamentale e per l'elezione del Presidente della Repubblica...


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> A principe ma che stai a di?



Dico che e' 3 mesi che dicono tutti che Berlusconi nn esisteva più che stravinceva il centrosinistra e che il pd che tenterà ( perché lo faranno ) di fare un governo con monti ma anche con grillo con tutti quelli che ci stanno , lo facesse Berlusconi sareste agli insulti ogni 2 secondi , siccome lo fa il pd va bene .


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vi ricordate Batman di Anagni e i suoi scandali?

Bene, guardate chi ha vinto ad Anagni...

Di fronte a questi dati, cosa c'è da dire?

Comune di Anagni - Lazio - Elezioni Regionali 24-25 febbraio 2013 - la Repubblica.it


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> forse non avete capito che il risultato della camera è totalmente ininfluente, chiunque vinca senza alleanza con il M5s non c'è la fiducia



Più probabile imho uno pseudo accordo PD - PDL, cioè veramente mettere un personaggio come Grillo alla maggioranza sarebbe un suicidio.


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate Batman di Anagni e i suoi scandali?
> 
> Bene, guardate chi ha vinto ad Anagni...
> 
> ...



Che maledico tremendamente il suffraggio universale.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le prime dichiarazioni di Grillo:"Riconsegnare a Berlusconi il Paese per sei mesi o un anno credo sia un crimine contro la galassia"*



Sto rischiando il ban.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che maledico tremendamente il suffraggio universale.



Link corretto al Senato

Comune di Anagni - Lazio - Senato - Elezioni Politiche 24-25 febbraio 2013 - la Repubblica.it


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

Poi guardo caso sul filo di lana vincono sempre a sinistra sarà un caso 2 volte


----------



## Hell Krusty (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le prime dichiarazioni di Grillo:"Riconsegnare a Berlusconi il Paese per sei mesi o un anno credo sia un crimine contro la galassia"*


Boh, questo ha fatto la campagna elettorale completamente contro il PD...


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi ricordate Batman di Anagni e i suoi scandali?
> 
> Bene, guardate chi ha vinto ad Anagni...
> 
> ...



Incredibile....questa te la rubo maryo


----------



## Prinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Completamente d'accordo... Soprattutto per quanto riguarda la campagna elettorale... Bersani non è mai stato carismatico, cosa avrebbe dovuto fare per guadagnare voti? Inventare *******, come il rimborso IMU, o andare nelle piazze a sfanculare tutti gli altri? La campagna elettorale seria non funziona in Italia...



Il problema è che il PD non ha mai rinnovato la classe dirigente, non è mai stato capace di slegarsi da certi clichet e proporre qualcosa di serio. Sono sempre quel manipolo di tafazzisti cattocomunisti che ha conseguito una serie interminabile di caporetto elettorali e ha fatto da stampella a B. per anni. Solo per questo avrei preferito Renzi, che nemmeno mi entusiasma per la verità.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (25 Febbraio 2013)

prd7 ha scritto:


> A principe ma che stai a di?



trolla, mica dice.
su altri forum si definisce un bersaniano convinto, qui è un fervente berluscones.


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

In Italia comunque non c'è veramente più speranza. Devo assolutamente sbrigarmi a laurerami per poi fuggire da sto schifo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

fassino 2 anni fa quando grillo provò a candidarsi per la segreteria del pd. 
A sentirlo ora c'è da morire.


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sto rischiando il ban.



Bé qui ha ragione.


----------



## Principe (25 Febbraio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> trolla, mica dice.
> su altri forum si definisce un bersaniano convinto, qui è un fervente berluscones.



Ti sbagli con un altro io sono solo qua e nn ho paura di dire quello che penso


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il pdl sta rimontando, ora è -0,7... pazzesco


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Rivoluzione Civile 2% rotfl  Io non voto più



Gargamella non ha minimamente considerato l'apertura di Ingroia. Vorrei vedere se col senno di poi ora schifi quel 2%...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

stanis la rochelle ha scritto:


> il pdl sta rimontando, ora è -0,7... Pazzesco



r.i.p.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Vinz ha scritto:


> Gargamella non ha minimamente considerato l'apertura di Ingroia. Vorrei vedere se col senno di poi ora schifi quel 2%...



Considerando che ora il PDL è solo a 0,7 dal PD direi che non lo schiferebbe per niente


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

chi la mafia l'ha combattuta davvero 2% chi invece..... è sempre stato così e dubito che cambierà


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Gargamella non ha minimamente considerato l'apertura di Ingroia. Vorrei vedere se col senno di poi ora schifi quel 2%...



Gargamella era convinto di vincere con 6-8 punti di scarto (minimo). Ha fatto i conti senza l'oste, ma anche senza Travaglio, Santoro, e compagnia cantante.

Qui su scrivemmo che quella, a suo modo, sarebbe una serata "storica".


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il Piemonte è passato al PD ora in teoria hanno una maggioranza al Senato mmm


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Bé qui ha ragione.



Si ma avesse almeno la decenza di tacere, l'uomo che attua il programma elettorale con la stampante 3d dei gormiti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Beh è sicuramente più probabile un sostegno al PD che al PdL da parte del M5S... Almeno per qualche riforma fondamentale e per l'elezione del Presidente della Repubblica...


Non credo proprio che il partito di Grillo si schieri con qualcuno... anzi... io penso a una opposizione totale viste le premesse.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio che il partito di Grillo si schieri con qualcuno... anzi... io penso a una opposizione totale viste le premesse.



Lo penso anche io. A maggior ragione dopo il boom di oggi.


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Il Piemonte è passato al PD ora in teoria hanno una maggioranza al Senato mmm



allora non ci spieghiamo può anche avere la maggioranza relativa, ma se non hai 158 seggi non hai l'assoluta, monti ne ha una decina quindi con un alleanza con lui dovresti arrivare a 145/150, il pd o pdl al massimo possono arrivare sui 120 125...chiunque vinca si dovra alleare con grillo o nuove elezioni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ok ma dopo aver vinto al senato se vince alla camera vedrai che il nano farà di tutti per andare avanti.


Eh ma non ha alleati il nano... stavolta è solo... il PD farà opposizione, come pure Grillo... comunque con delle percentuali così basse non è pensabile un governo duraturo...


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

LIVE: differenza 0,67 alla camera


----------



## Kurt91 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Intanto la portavoce del M5S designata per parlare a La7 non sa che bisogna votare la fiducia al governo per consentirgli di insediarsi.

Dio mio


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Intanto la portavoce del M5S designata per parlare a La7 non sa che bisogna votare la fiducia al governo per consentirgli di insediarsi.
> 
> Dio mio



Ehhhh ma meglio le casalinghe oneste


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Intanto la portavoce del M5S designata per parlare a La7 non sa che bisogna votare la fiducia al governo per consentirgli di insediarsi.
> 
> Dio mio





Ma immaginatevi questi che decidono sulla manovra finanziaria


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sono talmente sconvolto che mi viene da ridere... Siamo semplicemente finiti


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Intanto la portavoce del M5S designata per parlare a La7 non sa che bisogna votare la fiducia al governo per consentirgli di insediarsi.
> 
> Dio mio



Una loro esponente 25enne (la più giovane dicono) ha rilasciato pomeriggio un'intervista alla TV nazionale tedesca dicendo che nonostante l'incostituzionalità una delle prime cose che porteranno in parlamento sarà il referendum per uscire dall'euro


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sono talmente sconvolto che mi viene da ridere... Siamo semplicemente finiti



Non ci riprenderemo mai più.


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Intanto la portavoce del M5S designata per parlare a La7 non sa che bisogna votare la fiducia al governo per consentirgli di insediarsi.
> 
> Dio mio




Ma come ho fatto a prender pure in considerazione l'idea di votarli?


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Intanto la portavoce del M5S designata per parlare a La7 non sa che bisogna votare la fiducia al governo per consentirgli di insediarsi.
> 
> Dio mio



Che meraviglia.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Io credo comunque che Berlusconi non voglia vincere alla camera


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

Madonna santa grillo


----------



## smallball (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io credo comunque che Berlusconi non voglia vincere alla camera



come mai pensi questo?


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Una loro esponente 25enne (la più giovane dicono) ha rilasciato pomeriggio un'intervista alla TV nazionale tedesca dicendo che nonostante l'incostituzionalità una delle prime cose che porteranno in parlamento sarà il referendum per uscire dall'euro



-censored-


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non ci riprenderemo mai più.


Concordo. Secondo me queste elezioni sono il calcio nel sedere definitivo a ogni possibilità di ripresa. Finisco il progettino e mi levo dalle scatole.


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma poi, esilarante.

Il movimento vuole uscire dall'euro.

Il movimento vuole allineare le tariffe energetiche con il resto d' Europa.


Ragazzi, è geniale.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> come mai pensi questo?



Perchè preferisce stare all'opposizione, ma dettando lui le condizioni


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Febbraio 2013)

No, dai, vado a letto. Proverò a dormire, sperando di riuscirci.

Spero che ognuno di voi (so che sapete che mi sto rivolgendo a VOI) sia orgoglioso di tutto questo. Un applauso forte. Buonanotte.


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

GRILLO primo partito d'italia, scie chimiche e signoraggio prossimi disegni di legge (a casissimo)


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io credo comunque che Berlusconi non voglia vincere alla camera



l'ho detto parecchi post fa, per 2 ragioni:

1) adesso il Pd avrà l'incarico che sarà sfiduciato dal senato e questo negli occhi di molti non si sa perchè rappresenta una sconfitta per il pd, come se avessero scelto loro quanti seggi avere (e il berlusca ci marcerà sopra in maniera grandiosa)

2) in realtà alle prossime vince grillo ma il suo obiettivo era farsi rinviare processi per arrivare alla prescrizione cosa che verrà facilitata da una nuova campagna elettorale


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

cmq ripeto, l'unico modo di vincere del pd sarebbe grazie alla vittoria di ambrosoli, lega che esce dalla santa alleanza e a nuove elezioni pd che vince in carrozza movimento permettendo...


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ormai corriamo dritti verso il baratro. Non avrei mai pensato che un giorno sarebbe successo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Se vedo la mala parata(Grecia)vedo di fare pressione sulle persone a me vicine per fuggire. Io ho paurissima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2013)

Alla camera ora la differenza è di 0,5%


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2013)

centrodestra ora a -0.5


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Alla camera ora la differenza è di 0,5%



Che vergogna mamma mia.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Febbraio 2013)

giusto per la cronaca il pdl ha perso il piemonte e al senato 113 seggi al pd e 114 al pdl... verrà deciso dal voto dell'estero chi si prende la maggioranza relativa


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2013)

E' pazzesco ragazzi. Pazzesco. Bersani non deve più farsi vedere.


----------



## Harvey (25 Febbraio 2013)

Va beh al senato coi dati attuali Bersani avrebbe due seggi in più di Berlusconi... Dipende dal Piemonte.

Poi ovviamente che non cambi nulla è palese.


----------



## Morghot (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ma ormai il sorpasso non avviene, anche se sarebbe bellissimo a questo punto, tanto ***** per schifo almeno ci divertiamo a vedere bersani ultraumiliato.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Bersani dovrebbe dimettersi seduta stante se avesse un po' di dignità


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> cmq ripeto, l'unico modo di vincere del pd sarebbe grazie alla vittoria di ambrosoli, lega che esce dalla santa alleanza e a nuove elezioni pd che vince in carrozza movimento permettendo...



Alla luce dei risultati della Lombardia in senato credo sia praticamente impossibile


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Ma ormai il sorpasso non avviene, anche se sarebbe bellissimo a questo punto, tanto ***** per schifo almeno ci divertiamo a vedere bersani ultraumiliato.



Oltre a quello non avrebbe più scuse e le dimissioni sarebbero obbligatorie.


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Alla luce dei risultati della Lombardia in senato credo sia praticamente impossibile



Si lo so anche se molti del movimento credo abbiano fatto voto disgiunto e alcuni pure della lista monti, certo che votare maroni.....


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Quindi concludendo, direi che siamo nella melma.


----------



## tamba84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

avete visto la reazione della borsa per grillo? c'è poco da stare allegri.


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2013)

Borsa de che? E' un miracolo se si pagano gli interessi del debito e pure nel 2013 il debito sarebbe aumentato, meglio che i creduloni smettano di scommettere sull'Italia così almeno non bisogna più pagare gli interessi con la scusa della credibilità che è uno degli unici punti decenti di Grillo. Del resto dopo aver tradito gli alleati in entrambe le guerre mondiali perché mai l'Italia dovrebbe sperare di essere considerata affidabile?


----------



## pennyhill (26 Febbraio 2013)

Pier Luigi Bersani ‏@pbersani
Centrosinistra ha vinto Camera ed è avanti a Senato. Gestiremo responsabilità che #elezioni2013 ci hanno dato nell’interesse dell’Italia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2013)

I voti degli italiani all'estero quando si sapranno?
Saranno decisivi


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Alfano ha chiesto che il Viminale dichiari la parità.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Alfano ha chiesto che il Viminale dichiari la parità.



E che è, un incontro di Boxe?!


----------



## Principe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Non ha vinto un bel niente , Alfano ha chiesto il too close to call giustamente .


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

E Fratelli d'italia che rimane fuori dal parlamento per lo 0,05% delle preferenze?


----------



## Principe (26 Febbraio 2013)

Cosa che fanno anche negli stati uniti , giustamente nn vogliono farsi fregare come nel 2006


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Alfano ha chiesto che il Viminale dichiari la parità.



E che il Viminale non ufficializzi il voto. Non era manco quotato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2013)

Si, ma mancano ancora 1 milione di voti di quelli che votano all'estero, son mica pochi eh


----------



## esjie (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> E Fratelli d'italia che rimane fuori dal parlamento per lo 0,05% delle preferenze?



Godrei, anzi penso abbiano preso fin troppo. Prima si tolgono dal pdl per la questione primarie e poi ci si alleano


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, ma mancano ancora 1 milione di voti di quelli che votano all'estero, son mica pochi eh



Quando verranno scrutinati?


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Dai primi dati degli italiani all'estero emerge che Monti sarebbe il secondo partito, dietro al pd, mentre Grillo sta sul 10%.


Direi che gli italiani all'estero ne sanno molto più di noi


----------



## Hell Krusty (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quando verranno scrutinati?



Stanno scrutinando. Ovunque PD primo e Monti meglio del PdL...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Dai primi dati degli italiani all'estero emerge che Monti sarebbe il secondo partito, dietro al pd, mentre Grillo sta sul 10%.
> 
> 
> Direi che gli italiani all'estero ne sanno molto più di noi


Non a caso si parla di fuga di cervelli, mica fuga di *******, quelli restano tutti qui...


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Stanno scrutinando. Ovunque PD primo e Monti meglio del PdL...



Dovrebbero contare solo quelli degli italiani all'estero


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque dall'estero vengono 12 posti alla camera e 6 al senato....


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Mi correggo comunque, grillo per gli italiani all'estero sta sotto il 10%, all' 8,90% per la precisione


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

m5s primo partito in italia alla camera, pd al senato


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Il movimento 5 stelle è ufficialmente il primo partito italiano alla camera*


----------



## The Ripper (26 Febbraio 2013)

che mappazzone


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ma dove si vedono i voti degli italiani all'estero?


----------



## The Ripper (26 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma dove si vedono i voti degli italiani all'estero?



http://elezioni.interno.it/camera/scrutini/20130224/CJ0000.htm


----------



## iceman. (26 Febbraio 2013)

ma silvio non era sicuro di vincere?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2013)

Crozza profetico

Quando Crozza disse alla Finocchiaro: ''Avete ancora un mese per perdere le elezioni'' - Repubblica Tv - la Repubblica.it




The Ripper ha scritto:


> http://elezioni.interno.it/camera/scrutini/20130224/CJ0000.htm


thx


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Fratelli d'italia entra alla camera come migliore perdente, così come il centro democratico con Tabacci


----------



## Solo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Beh, spero che tutti gli elettori pidiellini e ancora peggio grillini siano contenti. Ci siamo appena guadagnati il commissariamento della troika o il fallimento totale. Ma tanto Berlusconi rimborsa l'IMU e Beppe ti fa votare il presidente della repubblica sul suo blog. Il fallimento dell'Italia è sulla vostra coscienza. 

Ah, Bersani dovrebbe sparire dalla faccia della terra.


----------



## robs91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Intanto lo spread è schizzato a 330


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Oggi lo spread sale di brutto 

L'obiettivo di Grillo e' 800 giusto?


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2013)

La cosa più assurda è che sia CSX che CDX stanno ragionando come se avessero vinto/pareggiato queste elezioni senza rendersi conto che i grandi sconfitti di queste elezioni sono loro. In un paese normale, di fronte ad un simile risultato del M5S, la classe politica si sarebbe dimessa in massa. Questi folli invece pensano solo alla poltrona senza rendersi conto che così faranno il gioco di Grillo portandoci al disastro.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Il Pd è agonizzante... e se farà l'inciucione col nano, morirà definitivamente. Questi (osp... m'era scappata la parolaccia sorry) hanno lasciato il paese in mano a berlusconi per 20 anni, stendendoli tappeti rossi... questi sono i risultati!!! Un paese distrutto da questa bella accoppiata!!!


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Piazza Affari -4,51% a venti minuti dall'apertura 

Vai ciucciamatite vaiiiiiiiii


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Se il sondaggista Mannheimer ha ragione, solo 1 elettore del M5S su 10 proviene dal cdx. Traete voi le conclusioni, o meglio, le traggo io. Il fallimento TOTALE di Bersani e del csx.
[MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION], molti hanno fatto lo stesso mio ragionamento che ti dicevo in privato.


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Piazza Affari -4,51% a venti minuti dall'apertura
> 
> Vai ciucciamatite vaiiiiiiiii



ahah certo è colpa loro... no di un sistema politico morto dopo 20 anni di agonia... certo certo

pd e pdl han devastato un paese e la colpa è di m5s


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ah comunque ho appena letto che non si può tornare a votare entro sei mesi perché siamo in pieno semestre bianco e il PDR non può sciogliere le camere. Quindi o il csx prova a formare un governo, o si forma un governo provvisorio per eleggere il nuovo PDR (ma qui credo che occorrano le dimissioni di Napolitano e, chiedo ai più esperti, non so se si può dimettere) oppure ce ne stiamo sei mesi ad aspettare altre elezioni. Diciamo un po' come il Belgio che è stato più di un anno senza governo


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ahah certo è colpa loro... no di un sistema politico morto dopo 20 anni di agonia... certo certo
> 
> pd e pdl han devastato un paese e la colpa è di m5s



Infatti quando sembrava che il PD vincesse facile i mercati stavano andando sotto del 4% 

Ma poi, perchè "colpa"?

Era un obiettivo di grillo quello di mandare lo spread a 800, no? Promessa elettorale che si può mantenere 

La politica del fare


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi a Mattino 5:"lo spread è un bluff, non esiste" 

Fra lui e Grillo


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Berlusconi a Mattino 5:"lo spread è un bluff, non esiste"
> 
> Fra lui e Grillo



Un altro 

Il 55% dei votanti non crede nello spread, quindi deve essere per forza una balla


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Se il sondaggista Mannheimer ha ragione, solo 1 elettore del M5S su 10 proviene dal cdx. Traete voi le conclusioni, o meglio, le traggo io. Il fallimento TOTALE di Bersani e del csx.
> [MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION], molti hanno fatto lo stesso mio ragionamento che ti dicevo in privato.


Il pdl ha perso il 20% degli elettori, da qualche parte saranno pure andati


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Che devo dire? C'è pure gente che vota Grillo per cui...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Occhio [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]

Adesso è presto, vediamo nei prossimi giorni.

Ps: sempre nell'ottica che Grillo non vinca le prossime elezioni. Se pensi che sarà così, non comprare proprio niente, ora.

Stamattina -600 euro in 1 ora e un quarto sui miei titoli di stato 

Grazie Silvio, grazie Beppe che mi state salvando dalle invenzioni delle banche


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Entro domani superiamo la Spagna con lo spread


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Entro domani superiamo la Spagna con lo spread



OT-TO-CEN-TO!!!

OT-TO-CEN-TO!!!

*OT-TO-CEN-TO!!!*


----------



## tequilad (26 Febbraio 2013)

Dai ragazzi però....Grillo....

Referendum senza quorum .... Ma scherziamo ?????

Referendum per uscire dall'euro ? Cioè mia nonna che ha la terza media dovrebbe fare una scelta economica di importanza planetaria e che metterà a repentaglio tutto il nostro futuro ???!!!!!

Reddito di cittadinanza .......................... !!!!

No davvero, siamo alla follia!!! Chi urla piusè la vaca l'è sua!


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Berlusconi a Mattino 5:"lo spread è un bluff, non esiste"
> 
> Fra lui e Grillo


ha iniziato a parlare cautamente di larghe intese...


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il pdl ha perso il 20% degli elettori, da qualche parte saranno pure andati


Documentandomi sto Mannheimer ha detto una grossa [email protected] Il PDL ha perso la bellezza di 7 milioni circa di voti rispetto ai 16 milioni che prese nel 2008, quindi il 43% circa. Il PD "solo" 3 milioni circa.


Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Occhio [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION]
> 
> Adesso è presto, vediamo nei prossimi giorni.
> 
> ...



Vediamo. Io per ora mi sto già attivando per come salvaguardare i miei risparmi. Ho paura di perdere tutto.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Documentandomi sto Mannheimer ha detto una grossa [email protected] Il PDL ha perso la bellezza di 7 milioni circa di voti rispetto ai 16 milioni che prese nel 2008, quindi il 43% circa. Il PD "solo" 3 milioni circa.
> 
> 
> Vediamo. Io per ora mi sto già attivando per come salvaguardare i miei risparmi. Ho paura di perdere tutto.



Ma no Kurt dai, stai tranquillo. Se lo dicono Silvio e Beppe che è tutto un bluff, devi crederci!!!
Pensa che figata: tu non avrai bisogno dei tuoi risparmi, perchè tanto a te non serve comprare una lampadina, hai solo bisogno di calore, di servizi! Potrai parlare con Skype con tutti i tuoi cari in giro per il mondo, tanto col 3g sotto i ponti si prende benissimo!!!

Ps: al di là di tutto, sul conto corrente fino a 105.000 non rischi nulla. In borsa, bisogna vedere come se la giocheranno. Se riescono a non fare i malati mentali fino in fondo può darsi anche che da qui a venerdì si recuperi tutto, anche se le avvisaglie spingono verso gli obiettivi dei gormiti.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque Bersani deve ringraziare il porcellum, altrimenti pure alla camera non potrebbe governare


----------



## tequilad (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque Bersani deve ringraziare il porcellum, altrimenti pure alla camera non potrebbe governare



Già.....!


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Comunque Bersani deve ringraziare il porcellum, altrimenti pure alla camera non potrebbe governare



Diciamo che il Porcellum è stata un'arma a doppio taglio per Gargamella.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma no Kurt dai, stai tranquillo. Se lo dicono Silvio e Beppe che è tutto un bluff, devi crederci!!!
> Pensa che figata: tu non avrai bisogno dei tuoi risparmi, perchè tanto a te non serve comprare una lampadina, hai solo bisogno di calore, di servizi! Potrai parlare con Skype con tutti i tuoi cari in giro per il mondo, tanto col 3g sotto i ponti si prende benissimo!!!
> 
> Ps: al di là di tutto, sul conto corrente fino a 105.000 non rischi nulla. In borsa, bisogna vedere come se la giocheranno. Se riescono a non fare i malati mentali fino in fondo può darsi anche che da qui a venerdì si recuperi tutto, anche se le avvisaglie spingono verso gli obiettivi dei gormiti.



Quando ho tempo ti mando un MP che ti spiego un po' la mia situazione


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

x voi chi sara' il premier del governo di grande coalizione??


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Sarà Bersani, oggi chiederà ufficialmente di diventare premier, come se fosse una cosa positiva esserlo con sti numeri


----------



## Solo (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ma il reddito di cittadinanza devo richiederlo via web a Beppe?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque Bersani è con le spalle al muro. B. ha già parlato di eventuali intese col PD, mentre Grillo ha già parlato di grande inciucio. 

Prendetemi per pazzo, ma per me Bersani deve cercare di coalizzarsi con Grillo (con quest'ultimo che avrà il coltello dalla parte del manico), fare legge elettorale, legge anti corruzione, legge sul conflitto di interessi ed inevitabilmente l'elezione del nuovo PDR. Toh, magari buttarci dentro una legge sul taglio dei costi della politica (ma visto chi ha dietro Bersani è cosa quasi impossibile) e poi tornare alle urne fra 6 mesi o giù per li. Difficilissimo se non impossibile.

Se al contrario Bersani fa il "governissimo" con B., il PD con me ha chiuso definitivamente. Ed ho paura che sia lo scenario più plausibile anche perché a Grillo conviene più l'inciucio tra PD e PDL.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque Bersani è con le spalle al muro. *B. ha già parlato di eventuali intese col PD*, mentre Grillo ha già parlato di grande inciucio.
> 
> Prendetemi per pazzo, ma per me Bersani deve cercare di coalizzarsi con Grillo (con quest'ultimo che avrà il coltello dalla parte del manico), fare legge elettorale, legge anti corruzione, legge sul conflitto di interessi ed inevitabilmente l'elezione del nuovo PDR. Toh, magari buttarci dentro una legge sul taglio dei costi della politica (ma visto chi ha dietro Bersani è cosa quasi impossibile) e poi tornare alle urne fra 6 mesi o giù per li. Difficilissimo se non impossibile.
> 
> Se al contrario Bersani fa il "governissimo" con B., il PD con me ha chiuso definitivamente. Ed ho paura che sia lo scenario più plausibile anche perché a Grillo conviene più l'inciucio tra PD e PDL.



Ma volesse il cielo! E' l'unica chance che abbiamo!

Anche se il grande rischio di un accordo del genere è che le prossime elezioni, così, le vince SICURO Grillo.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma volesse il cielo! E' l'unica chance che abbiamo!



Significa consegnare a Grillo l'Italia alle prossime elezioni (oddio ormai credo che le possa vincere a prescindere). Io credo che scendendo a patti con Grillo (ma è proprio quest'ultimo a non volerlo per me) e fare cose come quelle che ho citato prima, potrebbe giovarne lo stesso PD. Ah è scontato che dopo questo lo stesso PD debba attuare una politica interna volta a pulire il partito dai parassiti che lo popolano.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque Bersani è con le spalle al muro. B. ha già parlato di eventuali intese col PD, mentre Grillo ha già parlato di grande inciucio.
> 
> Prendetemi per pazzo, ma per me Bersani deve cercare di coalizzarsi con Grillo (con quest'ultimo che avrà il coltello dalla parte del manico), fare legge elettorale, legge anti corruzione, legge sul conflitto di interessi ed inevitabilmente l'elezione del nuovo PDR. Toh, magari buttarci dentro una legge sul taglio dei costi della politica (ma visto chi ha dietro Bersani è cosa quasi impossibile) e poi tornare alle urne fra 6 mesi o giù per li. Difficilissimo se non impossibile.
> 
> Se al contrario Bersani fa il "governissimo" con B., il PD con me ha chiuso definitivamente. Ed ho paura che sia lo scenario più plausibile anche perché a Grillo conviene più l'inciucio tra PD e PDL.



Il m5s non si alleerà mai col pd, perderebbe una marea di voti


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il m5s non si alleerà mai col pd, perderebbe una marea di voti



Lo so, la mia era una supposizione  Infatti Grillo non è stupido e credo proprio che non lo farà. Perché sta aspettando il grande inciucio per poi sbancare alle prossime elezioni.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tweet di vendola: "Monti uno sconfitto". 

Detto da uno che senza l'inciucio col pd starebbe a casina


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tweet di vendola: "Monti uno sconfitto".
> 
> Detto da uno che senza l'inciucio col pd starebbe a casina



Vendola farebbe bene a stare zitto. Lui e Bersani non hanno diritto di parola dopo l'insipida campagna elettorale che hanno condotto.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tweet di vendola: "Monti uno sconfitto".
> 
> Detto da uno che senza l'inciucio col pd starebbe a casina



Monti. Parlano di Monti. 

Ma nessun politico in italia ha ancora realizzato cosa comporta il 25 a Grillo !?!?!?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Monti. Parlano di Monti.
> 
> Ma nessun politico in italia ha ancora realizzato cosa comporta il 25 a Grillo !?!?!?



Certo, ma ovviamente a mezzo stampa non lo dicono


----------



## tamba84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Tweet di vendola: "Monti uno sconfitto".
> 
> Detto da uno che senza l'inciucio col pd starebbe a casina




monti con una coalizione nata il 4 gennaio ha fatto il 10%

direi che i grandi sconfitti sono fini e di pietro (mi spiace per fli che mi stà anche simpatico come partito)


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Il grande sconfitto è solo uno e si chiama Bersani....

Adesso i politici del pd fanno una corte spietata a quelli del m5s, sarà fantastico quando realizzeranno che l'unica alleanza fattibile è quella con silvio


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il grande sconfitto è solo uno e si chiama Bersani....



E' lo sconfitto principale, ma non è l'unico.
Ha perso tutta la politica imho.


----------



## Mou (26 Febbraio 2013)

Godo per la bastonata sui denti che si è preso quel saccente di Monti che mette come ministri gente collisa con tutti i poteri forti.
Godo per Bersani umiliato, simbolo della vecchia sinistra che deve essere spazzata via.
Godo per Fini, una prostituta.

Renzi prossimo presidente del consiglio e i grillini a fare da cani da guardi per garantire la trasparenza. Meglio di così non poteva andare.


----------



## tamba84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

perchè sconfitto?il centro sinistra ha vinto anche se di poco


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

PD e PDL coalizzati significherebbe maggioranza assoluta per Grillo alle elezioni venture. Bersani e la sua cricca avrebbero dovuto fare una sola cosa: chiedere scusa e rassegnare le dimissioni. Dal 94 in poi le caporetto collezionate da quest'orda di cattocomunisti non si contano. Gente buona solo a vincere i congressi per poi perdere sistematicamente le elezioni. Che sia la volta buona che si faccia pulizia nel partito?Poco ci conto


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla, quando hai finito di offendere velatamente gli elettori che non han votato il tuo amico Monti, facci un fischio.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> perchè sconfitto?il centro sinistra ha vinto anche se di poco



Perché quella del PD è una vittoria di Pirro.


----------



## tequilad (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Perché quella del PD è una vittoria di Pirro.


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Dal'estero:"Due comici si spartiscono le elezioni in Italia"*


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Dal'estero:"Due comici si spartiscono le elezioni in Italia"*



All'estero pensassero ai cavoli loro una buona volta


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque Bersani è con le spalle al muro. B. ha già parlato di eventuali intese col PD, mentre Grillo ha già parlato di grande inciucio.
> 
> Prendetemi per pazzo, ma per me Bersani deve cercare di coalizzarsi con Grillo (con quest'ultimo che avrà il coltello dalla parte del manico), fare legge elettorale, legge anti corruzione, legge sul conflitto di interessi ed inevitabilmente l'elezione del nuovo PDR. Toh, magari buttarci dentro una legge sul taglio dei costi della politica (ma visto chi ha dietro Bersani è cosa quasi impossibile) e poi tornare alle urne fra 6 mesi o giù per li. Difficilissimo se non impossibile.
> 
> Se al contrario Bersani fa il "governissimo" con B., il PD con me ha chiuso definitivamente. Ed ho paura che sia lo scenario più plausibile anche perché a Grillo conviene più l'inciucio tra PD e PDL.




Analisi molto sensata


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> All'estero pensassero ai cavoli loro una buona volta



Mi sa tanto che a sto giro all'estero hanno un motivo in più per essere preoccupati, altroché.


----------



## patriots88 (26 Febbraio 2013)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> perchè sconfitto?il centro sinistra ha vinto anche se di poco



è una vittoria di pirro. non ha la maggioranza per governare (non l' avrebbe nemmeno alleandosi con Monti).

Bersani non si sarebbe MAI aspettato di vincere per 100mila voti. A sinistra erano straconvinti di trionfare (e non l' hanno mai nascosto lol)

Bella figura di palta per Gargamella


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> Morto che parla, quando hai finito di offendere velatamente gli elettori che non han votato il tuo amico Monti, facci un fischio.



Potrei farlo subito, visto che gli unici che mi sentirei di offendere neanche tanto velatamente sono quelli che han votato 5 stelle, per quanto Monti fosse l'unico candidato valido. E non sarebbe nemmeno un insulto di mia sponte, al massimo, sarebbe una risposta all'insulto che riceve la mia intelligenza (non eccezionale, ci mancherebbe) ogni volta che mi sento parlare di spread a 800, referendum sull'euro, e stampanti 3 d dei gormiti.


----------



## patriots88 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Comunque Bersani è con le spalle al muro. B. ha già parlato di eventuali intese col PD, mentre Grillo ha già parlato di grande inciucio.
> 
> Prendetemi per pazzo, ma per me Bersani deve cercare di coalizzarsi con Grillo (con quest'ultimo che avrà il coltello dalla parte del manico), fare legge elettorale, legge anti corruzione, legge sul conflitto di interessi ed inevitabilmente l'elezione del nuovo PDR. Toh, magari buttarci dentro una legge sul taglio dei costi della politica (ma visto chi ha dietro Bersani è cosa quasi impossibile) e poi tornare alle urne fra 6 mesi o giù per li. Difficilissimo se non impossibile.
> 
> Se al contrario Bersani fa il "governissimo" con B., il PD con me ha chiuso definitivamente. Ed ho paura che sia lo scenario più plausibile anche perché a Grillo conviene più l'inciucio tra PD e PDL.



Grillo non puo' permettersi nessuna alleanza. Ne perderebbe agli occhi dei suoi elettori oltre ad andare contro a quello che andava urlando fino a ieri


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Significa consegnare a Grillo l'Italia alle prossime elezioni (oddio ormai credo che le possa vincere a prescindere). Io credo che scendendo a patti con Grillo *(ma è proprio quest'ultimo a non volerlo per me)* e fare cose come quelle che ho citato prima, potrebbe giovarne lo stesso PD. Ah è scontato che dopo questo lo stesso PD debba attuare una politica interna volta a pulire il partito dai parassiti che lo popolano.




Sarebbe una roba di una IRRESPONSABILITA' pazzesca! Però il PD deve avere intenzioni serie (taglio costi politica,riforma elettorale)!!!


----------



## tequilad (26 Febbraio 2013)

_06/02/13 

«Io Berlusconi lo vedo col binocolo». Pier Luigi Bersani parla così della rimonta evocata dal leader del Pdl ai danni del centrosinistra. _


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Sarebbe una roba di una IRRESPONSABILITA' pazzesca! Però il PD deve avere intenzioni serie (taglio costi politica,riforma elettorale)!!!



Il fatto è che a Grillo non conviene.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

quante paranoie.. gli elettori sono scemi, gli elettori li e gli elettori la

da queste elezioni si evidenziano due cose:

1 il movimento 5 stelle è il primo partito d'italia... la gente si è rotta di questa classe dirigente che governa da troppo

2 il Pd ha fatto il fiasco del secolo mettendo Bersani al posto di Renzi.. gli indecisi ci fosse stato Renzi avrebbero scelto lui anzicchè il Pdl.. ma invece la figura di Bersani, per motivi che non sto a spiegarvi, ha dato il colpo di grazia a questo partito

A conti fatti, questo è l'antipasto di un governo prossimo con Renzi e Grillo, che piaccia o meno ma è cosi


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

Il patto nano gargamella sarebbe una catastrofe, Berlusconi lo terrebbe per le palle, il PD ne uscirebbe distrutto e a nuove elezioni ci sarebbe il serio rischio di vedere Grillo a Palazzo Chigi.


----------



## tequilad (26 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il patto nano gargamella sarebbe una catastrofe, Berlusconi lo terrebbe per le palle, il PD ne uscirebbe distrutto e a nuove elezioni ci sarebbe il serio rischio di vedere Grillo a Palazzo Chigi.



Soprattutto l'ultima parte mi terrorizza


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il patto nano gargamella sarebbe una catastrofe, Berlusconi lo terrebbe per le palle, il PD ne uscirebbe distrutto e a nuove elezioni ci sarebbe il serio rischio di vedere Grillo a Palazzo Chigi.



Ed alla fine è quello che succederà. Ragazzi non so se è chiara la gravità della situazione.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ma io giuro che non vi capisco... perche grillo sarebbe un danno e gli altri no?


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma io giuro che non vi capisco... perche grillo sarebbe un danno e gli altri no?



In ordine sparso:

1) Vuole uscire dall'Euro
2) Vuole uscire dall'euro E pensa che si possano allineare le tariffe energetiche con quelle europee
3) Non sa come attuare il programma. Se glielo chiedi, ti dice che lo sapremo fra 10 anni.
4) Metà del suo programma è roba già fatta
5) L'altra metà sono cose senza senso. Proposte a livello di "Tagliamo il lunedì le aiuole di colore rosso".
6) Vuole lo spread a 800
7) Vuole chiudere le banche. Al massimo, vuole "solo" evitare qualsiasi tipo di intreccio banche-settore industriale
8) L'unica cosa che VAGAMENTE si avvicina ad un piano fiscale, per lui, è abolire Equitalia
9) Crede che 60 milioni di persone possano vivere di servizi.

Sicuramente mi sto perdendo altre perle.

Se l'Italia fosse una casa da imbiancare:
Monti lo farebbe bene, ma ti costerebbe.
Pd lo farebbe molto meno bene, ma ti costerebbe di meno.
Pdl lo farebbe male e scasserebbe un po' i muri.
Movimento. Metterebbe del tritolo nelle fondamenta, col sorriso sui denti, credendo di far chissà che.


----------



## Morghot (26 Febbraio 2013)

Perchè non hanno uno straccio di programma serio e attuabile, si base su promesse esattamente come B parla di restituire l'imu grillo le spara altrettante grosse, alla fine si equivalgono asd.

Però da una parte ripeto che, almeno io, posso capire chi vota mv5s vista la situazione, la novità è ovvio che attira in questo momento di disperazione, però... dai uno che parla pure di scie chimiche, signoraggio, cure miracolose, ecc è a capo del primo partito d'italia, come si può non cagarsi sotto?


----------



## James Watson (26 Febbraio 2013)

Stamattina si sono già bruciati 17 miliardi di euro, e non è che l'inizio.
Leggevo che l'aumento dello spread conseguente al risultato elettorale obbligherà lo stato italiano a tirare fuori 1,5 miliardi di euro in più quest'anno e 8 miliardi di euro nei prossimi tre per i maggiori interessi.
In tutto questo vedo un sacco di parlamentari/esponenti/elettori di cdx che esultano per la mancata vittoria del csx e mi chiedo: ma ci siete o ci fate? chi credete che dovrà metterceli quei 8 miliardi di euro?
Personalmente, piuttosto che lo scenario attuale paradossalmente era molto meglio una vittoria piena e netta di berlusconi.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Non iniziate a menarmela con la storiella dello spread per favore . Una delle piu grandi incul.ate degli ultimi 20 anni per aumentare le tasse


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non iniziate a menarmela con la storiella dello spread per favore . Una delle piu grandi incul.ate degli ultimi 20 anni per aumentare le tasse



Di sicuro è stato molto strumentalizzato, ma non cadiamo nei giochetti di B. Lo spread ha anche la sua rilevanza.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ha una sua rilevanza ma cosa.te ne fai dello spread a 250 punti se poi il cittadino italiano non ha nemmeno i soldi per mangiare? Me lo spieghi? Chiedilo alle famiglie di quelle persone che si sono dovute suicidare se sono contenti dello spread basso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Io capisco che ci sia dello scetticismo verso il M5S ma almeno aspettare qualche mese prima di criticare? Dopotutto la prova del nove arriva ora.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ha una sua rilevanza ma cosa.te ne fai dello spread a 250 punti se poi il cittadino italiano non ha nemmeno i soldi per mangiare? Me lo spieghi? Chiedilo alle famiglie di quelle persone che si sono dovute suicidare se sono contenti dello spread basso.



Spread basso=meno interessi da pagare.

E' ovvio che non è con lo spread basso che risolvi questa crisi, anche perché ora (o almeno fino a ieri) era una crisi economica e non finanziaria e che soprattutto dovevi (anzi DEVI) porre un freno alla disoccupazione ed incentivare l'occupazione.

Ma io personalmente non ci sputo su a pagare meno interessi i prossimi anni (e si parla di miliardi che noi in qualche modo dovremo tirare fuori).


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Grillo mette subito i bastoni tra le ruote a Pd e Pdl*

"Faranno un governissimo pdmenoelle
- pdelle. Noi siamo l'ostacolo. Contro di noi non ce la possono più fare, che si mettano il cuore in pace. Potranno andare avanti ancora 7, 8 mesi a fare un disastro, ma cercheremo di tenerlo sotto controllo"


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque direi che queste elezioni hanno,prima di tutto,dimostrato ancora una volta la superficialità del popolo italiano.Mi spiego:
i due veri vincitori a sto giro sono stati Ilvio (che ha portato il PDL,fino a pochi mesi fa alla deriva,a pochissimi punti dal PD) e naturalmente Benito 2.0.Si tratta quindi di due personaggi che hanno basato la propria campagna elettorale esclusivamente sul proprio carisma,offrendo pochi/zero contenuti.Tante sedie spolverate in TV,tante urla in piazza.Ilvio è quindi riuscito a riprendersi i pidiellini delusi,mentre Grillo ha,con furbizia,puntato ai giovani,attraendoli prima con i "Mandiamoli a casaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!",e fidelizzandoli poi con tutta la questione "Viva il web!Internet per tutti!Niente TV!".Dall'altro lato abbiamo invece il grande perdente Bersani,uomo con il carisma di una medusa,che è riuscito ad avere il voto solo dai fedelissimi del PD o da chi mal sopportava PDL e M5S.
In altre parole la stragrande maggioranza degli elettori ha votato per simpatia,antipatia,o di pancia,senza preoccuparsi minimamente dei programmi.Tutto ciò è a dir poco preoccupante.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Febbraio 2013)

Che default sia


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Comunque direi che queste elezioni hanno,prima di tutto,dimostrato ancora una volta la superficialità del popolo italiano.Mi spiego:
> i due veri vincitori a sto giro sono stati Ilvio (che ha portato il PDL,fino a pochi mesi fa alla deriva,a pochissimi punti dal PD) e naturalmente Benito 2.0.Si tratta quindi di due personaggi che hanno basato la propria campagna elettorale esclusivamente sul proprio carisma,offrendo pochi/zero contenuti.Tante sedie spolverate in TV,tante urla in piazza.Ilvio è quindi riuscito a riprendersi i pidiellini delusi,mentre Grillo ha,con furbizia,puntato ai giovani,attraendoli prima con i "Mandiamoli a casaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!",e fidelizzandoli poi con tutta la questione "Viva il web!Internet per tutti!Niente TV!".Dall'altro lato abbiamo invece il grande perdente Bersani,uomo con il carisma di una medusa,che è riuscito ad avere il voto solo dai fedelissimi del PD o da chi mal sopportava PDL e M5S.
> In altre parole la stragrande maggioranza degli elettori ha votato per simpatia,antipatia,o di pancia,senza preoccuparsi minimamente dei programmi.Tutto ciò è a dir poco preoccupante.



Numeri alla mano B. non ha vinto un bel niente. Ha il 29% grazie alla coalizione, ma il PDL ha preso poco più del 20% e ha perso quasi 8 milioni di voti rispetto al 2008. Semplicemente c'è un vincitore (Grillo e il M5S) ed un grande sconfitto (la politica).


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Numeri alla mano B. non ha vinto un bel niente. Ha il 29% grazie alla coalizione, ma il PDL ha preso poco più del 20% e ha perso quasi 8 milioni di voti rispetto al 2008. Semplicemente c'è un vincitore (Grillo e il M5S) ed un grande sconfitto (la politica).



Sicuramente,ma di fatto Ilvio ha preso in mano una situazione disperata ed è riuscito a comunque ad ottenere una certa influenza nel governo.


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

sono curioso di vedere che succedera' x la corsa al Quirinale....


----------



## Snake (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ahahahahah vero, voglio vedere chi propone Grillo, ahahahaahah


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah vero, voglio vedere chi propone Grillo, ahahahaahah



Dario Fo 

Ora critichiamo anche un premio nobel?


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dario Fo
> 
> Ora critichiamo anche un premio nobel?



Il nuovo che avanza (cit.) 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sicuramente,ma di fatto Ilvio ha preso in mano una situazione disperata ed è riuscito a comunque ad ottenere una certa influenza nel governo.



Questo è vero, però non possiamo parlare di B. come uno dei vincitori. Il vero vincitore è Grillo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Il nuovo che avanza (cit.)
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Per come erano le cose un paio di mesi fa,io lo considero comunque un grande risultato.Comunque si,Grillo ha fatto bingo.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Il patto nano gargamella sarebbe una catastrofe, Berlusconi lo terrebbe per le palle, il PD ne uscirebbe distrutto e a nuove elezioni ci sarebbe il serio rischio di vedere Grillo a Palazzo Chigi.



In qualsiasi caso il pd avrà le palle nella morsa di qualcun altro, ecco perchè dico che Berlusconi non voleva vincere


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Stamattina si sono già bruciati 17 miliardi di euro, e non è che l'inizio.
> Leggevo che l'aumento dello spread conseguente al risultato elettorale obbligherà lo stato italiano a tirare fuori 1,5 miliardi di euro in più quest'anno e 8 miliardi di euro nei prossimi tre per i maggiori interessi.
> In tutto questo vedo un sacco di parlamentari/esponenti/elettori di cdx che esultano per la mancata vittoria del csx e mi chiedo: ma ci siete o ci fate? chi credete che dovrà metterceli quei 8 miliardi di euro?
> Personalmente, piuttosto che lo scenario attuale paradossalmente era molto meglio una vittoria piena e netta di berlusconi.


Finalmente un ragionamento obiettivo da parte tua


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Stamattina si sono già bruciati 17 miliardi di euro, e non è che l'inizio.
> Leggevo che l'aumento dello spread conseguente al risultato elettorale obbligherà lo stato italiano a tirare fuori 1,5 miliardi di euro in più quest'anno e 8 miliardi di euro nei prossimi tre per i maggiori interessi.
> In tutto questo vedo un sacco di parlamentari/esponenti/elettori di cdx che esultano per la mancata vittoria del csx e mi chiedo: ma ci siete o ci fate? chi credete che dovrà metterceli quei 8 miliardi di euro?
> Personalmente, piuttosto che lo scenario attuale paradossalmente era molto meglio una vittoria piena e netta di berlusconi.



Personalmente mi sono bruciato qualcosa come 6 mesi di investimenti in borsa 

In una mattina


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dario Fo
> 
> Ora critichiamo anche un premio nobel?



Uno lucidissimo mentalmente


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non iniziate a menarmela con la storiella dello spread per favore . Una delle piu grandi incul.ate degli ultimi 20 anni per aumentare le tasse



Giusto, giusto. Invenzione delle banche per tenerci in ostaggio


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Personalmente mi sono bruciato qualcosa come 6 mesi di investimenti in borsa
> 
> In una mattina



Ne recupererai il doppio tra un paio di settimane investendo nei btp


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ha una sua rilevanza ma cosa.te ne fai dello spread a 250 punti se poi il cittadino italiano non ha nemmeno i soldi per mangiare? Me lo spieghi? Chiedilo alle famiglie di quelle persone che si sono dovute suicidare se sono contenti dello spread basso.



Sai cos'è?

Sai cosa vuol dire "pagare gli interessi dello stato"?

Sai CHI li paga gli interessi dello Stato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Dario Fo
> 
> Ora critichiamo anche un premio nobel?


Premio Nobel non è garanzia di verità assoluta. Dario Fo ha la sua opinione, per me opinabile.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ne recupererai il doppio tra un paio di settimane investendo nei btp



Ma infatti io col piffero che vendo ora.

Se non avessi la paura ALLUCINANTE che Grillo possa vincere le prossime, sarei davvero qui a fregarmi le mani, pensando che ancora due soldi liquidi da mettere nei btp li ho.

- - - Updated - - -



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io capisco che ci sia dello scetticismo verso il M5S ma almeno aspettare qualche mese prima di criticare? Dopotutto la prova del nove arriva ora.



Ripeto: se uno viene davanti a te e ti dice, in faccia "Ucciderò tua figlia", cosa fai, lo guardi e pensi "ma in fondo non ha ancora fatto niente" ?


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Grillo mette subito i bastoni tra le ruote a Pd e Pdl*
> 
> "Faranno un governissimo pdmenoelle
> - pdelle. Noi siamo l'ostacolo. Contro di noi non ce la possono più fare, che si mettano il cuore in pace. Potranno andare avanti ancora 7, 8 mesi a fare un disastro, ma cercheremo di tenerlo sotto controllo"



La spettacolosa politica Grillina 

Riforme a go go


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Si sente un'aria strana comunque... Sto movimento 5 stelle fa paura


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Stamattina si sono già bruciati 17 miliardi di euro, e non è che l'inizio.
> Leggevo che l'aumento dello spread conseguente al risultato elettorale obbligherà lo stato italiano a tirare fuori 1,5 miliardi di euro in più quest'anno e 8 miliardi di euro nei prossimi tre per i maggiori interessi.
> In tutto questo vedo un sacco di parlamentari/esponenti/elettori di cdx che esultano per la mancata vittoria del csx e mi chiedo: ma ci siete o ci fate? chi credete che dovrà metterceli quei 8 miliardi di euro?
> Personalmente, piuttosto che lo scenario attuale paradossalmente era molto meglio una vittoria piena e netta di berlusconi.



La tanto vessata IMU sulla prima casa è costata 4 miliardi.

Lo scherzetto, in una mattina, 8 (da valutare comunque, il debito è stratificato)


Da crepare dalle risate.


Continuiamo a credere che le banche siano brutte e cattive e vadano chiuse, che i mercati siano pazzi, che lo spread sia un'invenzione e che il dramma dell' Italia siano le auto blu.

Mi raccomando. Avanti così!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si sente un'aria strana comunque... Sto movimento 5 stelle fa paura


Non è certamente da sottovalutare.

Penso che con questo Movimento 5 Stelle non si avranno "mezze misure".
O si rivelerà una clamorosa bolla di sapone che scomparirà nel nulla appena finita la "moda", o degenererà in qualcosa di molto simile al fascismo o allo stalinismo con pericoli concreti a cui le nostre generazioni non hanno mai assistito.


----------



## smallball (26 Febbraio 2013)

prima proiezione in lombardia: 8 punti di distacco tra Maroni e Ambrosoli


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

A me francamente, il fatto che per ogni decisione fondamentale della vita democratica, in quanto STATO dobbiamo chiedere il parere dei MERCATI ha ampiamente COTTO IL RAZZO. Certamente non si può uscire dall’euro sic et simpliciter, ma avrei voluto sentir dire alla sinistra europeista ad oltranza che senza una politica economica comune la nostra economia è destinata a perdere colpi su colpi. Avrei voluto sentir dire che non pagare il debito pubblico è si una proposta populista, ma noi avremmo rinegoziato la nostra esposizione debitoria proponendo la europeizzazione dei debiti pubblici nazionali e sostenendo la necessità di una trasformazione della Bce in vera e propria banca centrale dell’eurozona, così come lo sono la Fed o le banche centrali del Giappone e del Regno Unito. E per cortesia basta con questa supponenza di credere che chi vota Berlusconi o Grillo è ****** a prescindere. Fino a prova contraria siamo in democrazia e ognuno vota il cavolo che gli pare.


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> A me francamente, il fatto che per ogni decisione fondamentale della vita democratica, in quanto STATO dobbiamo chiedere il parere dei MERCATI ha ampiamente COTTO IL RAZZO. Certamente non si può uscire dall’euro sic et simpliciter, ma avrei voluto sentir dire alla sinistra europeista ad oltranza che senza una politica monetaria comune la nostra economia è destinata a perdere colpi su colpi. Avrei voluto sentir dire che non pagare il debito pubblico è si una proposta populista, ma noi avremmo rinegoziato la nostra esposizione debitoria proponendo la europeizzazione dei debiti pubblici nazionali e sostenendo la necessità di una trasformazione della Bce in vera e propria banca centrale dell’eurozona, così come lo sono la Fed o le banche centrali del Giappone e del Regno Unito. E per cortesia basta con questa supponenza di credere che chi vota Berlusconi o Grillo è ****** a prescindere. Fino a prova contraria siamo in democrazia e ognuno vota il cavolo che gli pare.



Ma non è che chiedi il permesso ai mercati, chiedi il permesso (o almeno, così dovrebbe essere) A ME, A TE, AI NOSTRI FIGLI.

Ma la finiamo di pensare che semplicemente ignorando il problema questo non esisterà più PER PIACERE?


----------



## robs91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Maroni in netto vantaggio,pietà.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Maroni in netto vantaggio,pietà.



Vincerà lui, però per ora sono solo 6 sezioni scrutinate su oltre 9mila.


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ma.smettetela con sta storiandi fascismo stalinismo dittatura con grillo, non diciamo cavolate.per.favore. qui da.noi la.dittatura.durerebbe massimo 2 mesi e.poi lo lincerebbero. Aspettiamo di vedere.come.si comporta il m5s prima di crticare gratis


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma.smettetela con sta storiandi fascismo stalinismo dittatura con grillo, non diciamo cavolate.per.favore. qui da.noi la.dittatura.durerebbe massimo 2 mesi e.poi lo lincerebbero. Aspettiamo di vedere.come.si comporta il m5s prima di crticare gratis



Ancora? *NEL PROGRAMMA C'E' SCRITTO QUELLO CHE VOGLIONO FARE.*


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> qui da.noi la.dittatura.durerebbe massimo 2 mesi e.poi lo lincerebbero.



Una cosa che non centra nulla con l'attuale situazione, ma che comunque è bene ricordare. Gli italiani (volutamente con la i minuscola) hanno "linciato" (volutamente tra virgolette) Mussolini da appeso in piazzale Loreto, mentre il coraggio di contestarlo prima ne hanno avuto zero. Siamo quindi cosi sicuri che un'eventuale dittatura (parlo chiaramente del nulla perché non credo, ad oggi, una cosa simile) in italia durerebbe massimo due mesi?


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma non è che chiedi il permesso ai mercati, chiedi il permesso (o almeno, così dovrebbe essere) A ME, A TE, AI NOSTRI FIGLI.
> 
> Ma la finiamo di pensare che semplicemente ignorando il problema questo non esisterà più PER PIACERE?



A parte che io non ignoro proprio niente, ma semplicemente propongo di affrontare la questione in maniera leggermente diversa dal piegarci a 90 agli interessi del capitale internazionale, come del resto accennavo nel resto del post. Fosse solo ed esclusivamente per me preferirei fallire ex abrupto da Stato SOVRANO, piuttosto che asfissiare lentamente appecoronati nella morsa recessiva imposta dalla Mitteleuropa


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> A parte che io non ignoro proprio niente, ma semplicemente propongo di affrontare la questione in maniera leggermente diversa dal piegarci a 90 agli interessi del capitale internazionale, come del resto accennavo nel resto del post. Fosse solo ed esclusivamente per me preferirei fallire ex abrupto da Stato SOVRANO, piuttosto che asfissiare lentamente appecoronati nella morsa recessiva imposta dalla Mitteleuropa



Va bene. Son scelte anche queste eh, per carità. In fondo la direzione è quella tracciata in questo ultimo voto.
Ho sentito anche utenti dire "tanto ormai siamo destinati a fallire, tanto vale godercela un altro paio di anni", per cui...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Febbraio 2013)

Uhm,il programma di Grillo contiene un mucchio di *******,ma è oggettivamente esagerato dire che mira alla dittatura.

Mi sembrano molto più antidemocratici gli altri partiti,quelli che hanno fatto una legge in base al quale sono stati attribuiti 340 seggi ad una coalizione che ha raggiunto a stento il 30% dei voti. Bella democrazia. La maggioranza è andata a chi rappresentava 1/3 degli italiani. Complimenti.

Poi dai,adesso tutti i partiti mirano a riempire le piazze,non scherziamo. Siccome ora le riempie solo Grillo,mentre un Fini qualunque non riesce a riempire neanche un cinema,allora le piazze piene indicano che si tornerà al fascismo? Ma che scherziamo?

A me sembra che sia il diritto di scendere in piazza quello che differenzia l'Italia dalla Cina. E finché le manifestazioni di Grillo saranno pacifiche,non si potrà parlare di "ritorno al fascismoh!!!"


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Qui stiamo parlando di cose astratte:

1 -Il m5s è il primo partito in italia e i motivi sono sacrosanti, la gente si è rotta della vecchia classe

2- la rimonta del pdl è stata possibile solo grazie ad 1 mossa ****** del Pd: voler Bersani al posto di Renzi

3 - con Renzi il Pd sarebbe il primo partito del paese, berlusconi sarebbe stato affossato e il movimento 5 stelle non avrebbe questo grande peso oggi.

Quindi mi sento di dire che il casino post elezioni è colpa di Bersani o di chi al Pd lo ha voluto al posto di Renzi


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

*Ragazzi mi raccomando, toni pacati e soprattutto niente parolacce!*


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Febbraio 2013)

Chiedo scusa a tutti. Mi dispiace se ho acceso i toni, perdonate il mio nervosismo. Buon proseguimento.


----------



## Lollo7zar (26 Febbraio 2013)

Maroni maggioranza larga in lombardia, ad anagni il pdl fa il pieno, in sicilia va molto bene, in campania alla grande contro tutte le aspettative, non è la classe politica ad essere malata ma gli elettori.


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Va bene. Son scelte anche queste eh, per carità. In fondo la direzione è quella tracciata in questo ultimo voto.
> Ho sentito anche utenti dire "tanto ormai siamo destinati a fallire, tanto vale godercela un altro paio di anni", per cui...



La mia ultima considerazione era un ragionamento per absurdum, una considerazione emotiva riferita solo ed esclusivamente a me stesso. Quello che io mi auspicherei è altro, ed è quello che ho accennato nel precedente post, ossia rinegoziare le condizioni della nostra partecipazione all'Unione economica e monetaria.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Chiedo scusa a tutti. Mi dispiace se ho acceso i toni, perdonate il mio nervosismo. Buon proseguimento.



Vai tranquillo e partecipa. 

Cerchiamo di mantenere tutti i nervi saldi.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Una domanda: ho sentito dire che di fatto Napolitano NON può dare a Bersani l'incarico di formare un governo perchè non ha la maggioranza assoluta alle due camere.

È vera sta cosa o è una bufala? Me l'ha detta un mio amico avvocato


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Una domanda: ho sentito dire che di fatto Napolitano NON può dare a Bersani l'incarico di formare un governo perchè non ha la maggioranza assoluta alle due camere.
> 
> È vera sta cosa o è una bufala? Me l'ha detta un mio amico avvocato



ti ha detto una balla


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Una domanda: ho sentito dire che di fatto Napolitano NON può dare a Bersani l'incarico di formare un governo perchè non ha la maggioranza assoluta alle due camere.
> 
> È vera sta cosa o è una bufala? Me l'ha detta un mio amico avvocato



Alla camera ce l'ha, quindi è una balla.


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Alla camera ce l'ha, quindi è una balla.



è una balla a prescindere


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Bene, grazie. Lo perculerò alla prima occasione


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> è una balla a prescindere



Ovvio, però mi premeva ricordare che Bersani alla camera ce l'ha.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Alla camera ce l'ha, quindi è una balla.



Alla camera si, ma lui diceva che serve anche al senato


----------



## Tobi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Si ma in questo contesto Bersani conta quanto l' asso di bastoni con la briscola a spade.
Fortunatamente ci siamo salvati da Monti e Bersani. Sarebbe stata una disgrazia per le famiglie


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

in teoria il capo dello stato può anche conferire un mandato esplorativo


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Alla camera si, ma lui diceva che serve anche al senato



No ti ha detto una balla perché il vecchio gli può dare il mandato ma poi spetta a Gargamella trovare l'alleato giusto. Almeno io la so così.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Beppe Grillo ‏@beppe_grillo
*Il M5S non si allea con nessuno come ha sempre dichiarato, lo dirò a Napolitano quando farà il solito giro di consultazioni*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Premio Nobel non è garanzia di verità assoluta. Dario Fo ha la sua opinione, per me opinabile.



Assolutamente, non è certo un dispensatore di verità incontrovertibile però non si può dire nemmeno sia un fesso qualunque.


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> No ti ha detto una balla perché il vecchio gli può dare il mandato ma poi spetta a Gargamella trovare l'alleato giusto. Almeno io la so così.



Si fanno le consultazioni e se emerge un candidato in grado di avere la fiducia gli si dà l'incarico. Quindi se in teoria PD e PDL trovassero l'intesa sul nome di Bersani (ma potrebbe essere chiunque, pure Renzi per dire) il Capo dello Stato potrebbe dare l'incarico a Bersani. Oppure conferire un mandato esplorativo per permettere di sondare il terreno


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, non è certo un dispensatore di verità incontrovertibile però non si può dire nemmeno sia un fesso qualunque.


Non ho detto questo, però non vuol dire niente che appoggi Grillo.


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Assolutamente, non è certo un dispensatore di verità incontrovertibile però non si può dire nemmeno sia un fesso qualunque.



Si ma c'ha 86 anni ragazzi. Dario Fo è un grande, ma si parla sempre di ringiovanimento e poi Grillo mi propone (perché l'ha detto poco fa) Dario Fo. Tanto vale allora provare a convincere Napolitano a fare un altro settennato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non ho detto questo, però non vuol dire niente che appoggi Grillo.



Secondo te non c'è eccessivo scetticismo nei confronti del M5S? Non che sia ingiustificato sia chiaro, però attenderei prima di dare giudizi definitivi, infondo voglio dire siamo un paese che per anni è stato governato dal nano eh.


----------



## Prinz (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si ma c'ha 86 anni ragazzi. Dario Fo è un grande, ma si parla sempre di ringiovanimento e poi Grillo mi propone (perché l'ha detto poco fa) Dario Fo. Tanto vale allora provare a convincere Napolitano a fare un altro settennato.



Il Presidente è sempre stato una figura di esperienza, e del resto la Costituzione stessa prevede che abbia almeno 50 anni


----------



## Kurt91 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo te non c'è eccessivo scetticismo nei confronti del M5S? Non che sia ingiustificato sia chiaro, però attenderei prima di dare giudizi definitivi, infondo voglio dire siamo un paese che per anni è stato governato dal nano eh.


Certo, diamogli il tempo che meritano. Io sono scettico, ma parlo per me.



Prinz ha scritto:


> Il Presidente è sempre stato una figura di esperienza, e del resto la Costituzione stessa prevede che abbia almeno 50 anni


Bene, non fosse morta avrei proposto Rita Levi Montalcini. Cento anni di pura esperienza.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Febbraio 2013)

Per sdrammatizzare:








_The "D" is silent_


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (26 Febbraio 2013)

se c'è un populista con i soldi e' dario fo. no grazie


----------



## Lollo interista (26 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si ma c'ha 86 anni ragazzi. Dario Fo è un grande, ma si parla sempre di ringiovanimento e poi Grillo mi propone (perché l'ha detto poco fa) Dario Fo. Tanto vale allora provare a convincere Napolitano a fare un altro settennato.



Ma Giorgio 71 Napolitano era quello de _I carri armati a Budapest portano la libertà_ 

Dario Fo è un vanto per l'Italia


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Ma Giorgio 71 Napolitano era quello de _I carri armati a Budapest portano la libertà_
> 
> Dario Fo è un vanto per l'Italia



Era forse


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Febbraio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Secondo te non c'è eccessivo scetticismo nei confronti del M5S? Non che sia ingiustificato sia chiaro, però attenderei prima di dare giudizi definitivi, infondo voglio dire siamo un paese che per anni è stato governato dal nano eh.


È inconsistente, secondo me, se desse un contenuto a quello che dice non sarebbe male.


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Ho visto che è stato eletto al senato per sel anche barozzino, operaio Fiat pagato per stare a casa


----------



## juventino (26 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ho visto che è stato eletto al senato per sel anche barozzino, operaio Fiat pagato per stare a casa



Shhhh zitto che la CGL ti sente....la Fiat è brutta e cattiva e Marchionne è Satana.


----------



## Solo (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Non iniziate a menarmela con la storiella dello spread per favore . Una delle piu grandi incul.ate degli ultimi 20 anni per aumentare le tasse


Ma apri un libro di economia...


----------



## James Watson (27 Febbraio 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Qui stiamo parlando di cose astratte:
> 
> 1 -Il m5s è il primo partito in italia e i motivi sono sacrosanti, la gente si è rotta della vecchia classe
> 
> ...



Giusto per puntualizzare: non è che Bersani l'ha scelto il PD, le primarie erano di tutta la coalizione, o vogliamo dimenticarci le *******te sparate da Vendola, Bindi e Camusso su Renzi?
Diamo le colpe a chi effettivamente le ha, non solo una parte!
La dirigenza del mio partito (così come le altre dirigenze degli altri partiti) si sono schierate piuttosto apertamente e nettamente (tranne qualche caso sporadico), garantendo al segretario l'appoggio di tutta la struttura del partito (dei partiti, al secondo turno)
, questo certamente non ha aiutato Renzi che comunque ha ottenuto un risultato importante. Vi assicuro che all'interno del PD questo problema si sente molto di più di quanto non appaia all'esterno (ieri qualche bella scintilla è volata) e che da un annetto circa si picchia costantemente su questo aspetto.


----------

